# Would you call the cops on a drunk driving pax?



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location. I finally located her and got her into the car.

When I verified the destination address she had put into the app (which was obviously a residence) she said she had changed her mind and gave me the address of a strip club she had left her car at instead. Since it was 4 in the morning, I was pretty sure the place was not open. I inquired if she was meeting someone there and she said she was going to get her car and drive home (around 15 miles from the club). 

I spent pretty much the entire ride trying to convince her that this was a terrible idea. I mentioned the possibility of DUI, hurting herself or someone else and was quickly dismissed with a "oh I have been doing this for over 8 years. It will be fine."

It really bothered me and as I dropped her at her car, I contemplated calling the cops to pull her over. She was definitely over the limit, couldn't even order an Uber properly and slurred our entire conversation. She definitely did not need to be on the road, but she is an adult and I cannot make her decisions for her.

So have you ever called the police on an obviously drunk pax who insists on driving after you drop them off?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location. I finally located her and got her into the car.
> 
> When I verified the destination address she had put into the app (which was obviously a residence) she said she had changed her mind and gave me the address of a strip club she had left her car at instead. Since it was 4 in the morning, I was pretty sure the place was not open. I inquired if she was meeting someone there and she said she was going to get her car and drive home (around 15 miles from the club).
> 
> ...


Yes. I followed him and let the cops know where he was too. He got pulled over and I just took off at that point. It was after the bar rush and no big deal as I was heading home anyway.

Funny though, my rating wasn't dinged. I was a pretty new driver so it would have been had he down rated me. Plus that was when we got the 1 and 7 day ratings and mine was 5 for two weeks after that.

He wasn't falling over drunk but definitely impaired. And he knew it. Told me "I shouldn't drive but...".

Yep. You shouldn't have!


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location. I finally located her and got her into the car.
> 
> When I verified the destination address she had put into the app (which was obviously a residence) she said she had changed her mind and gave me the address of a strip club she had left her car at instead. Since it was 4 in the morning, I was pretty sure the place was not open. I inquired if she was meeting someone there and she said she was going to get her car and drive home (around 15 miles from the club).
> 
> ...


Haven't had the issue with that one yet. If she says "I'm driving home , it's only 2 blocks (covers mouth and looks around) errr I' er KO thanky fer theeerrrrriiiiiiideeeeeee. driv3r person." I'd say it's your judgement call, you could insist that they let you take them home and they should call Uber tomorrow to get their car. ( _Arguing with Drunks is a bad idea_)

You can report it to Uber if you really like (And then you have to call the Police first), and no you can't do much about anything once they exit your car the ride is over. If they walk to their car and drive off there's just nothing you can do othen then call the police and report a drunk driver. You did all you could, you can't restrain, or touch another person without their consent, you can't physically prevent them from getting in their car.

FYI: if you grab someone, their wrist, shirt etc, it can be classified as assault if the other party decides to press charges. It may be better to let them go and just call the cops, and let the Police handle it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You need to call 911, don't bother with Youber, it has nothing to do with them. You need to call 911 if you see them getting in their car. Along you way you can nicely question them, are you sure that's a good idea? Can I drop you off at a friend's house instead? Since you're calling 911 anyway you don't need to push too hard and risk a rating ding. I've called probably four times, I wasn't on the clock driving and the second time you call is much easier, unfortunately. Each time I called they say they're sending a unit, don't follow them. They need to know where they are and where they're going of course so don't call if you don't know the area. I followed this little old lady for several miles on the phone with 911. I didn't think she was drunk, maybe too old to drive or something. Finally 911 was just an old lady, let her go. Recently this guy was all over the road swerving, again no one showed up to pull him over. They need car make and model and tags so I report that but after that it's up to them. Definitely don't be afraid to call, it is really important and your job to call.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You need to call 911, don't bother with Youber, it has nothing to do with them. You need to call 911 if you see them getting in their car. Along you way you can nicely question them, are you sure that's a good idea? Can I drop you off at a friend's house instead? They need car make and model and tags so I report that but after that it's up to them. *Definitely don't be afraid to call, it is really important and your job to call.*


So I have to say, I kind of don't agree with you. I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police. It is something I would have done out of concern for public safety.

In this situation I had actually recieved a stacked ping and after dropping her off went to immediately pick up a passenger a few blocks down. I would have had to give up a surge ride to the airport to get on the phone with the police to report her. Had I not gotten the stacked ping I would have been more likely to have done so.

I still don't think it is my responsibility to dispatch police. I provide enough of a public service by driving the drinkers around when they are inebriated. People have to make their own decisions as rational thinking adults and it is not by responsibility to patrol them.

Would you give up pay on a sizable surge ride to take the time to call? Would you have cancelled the next ride just to make sure she got caught? That's my dilemma in this situation.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

When you get it and see it enough [on the news] you will call next time. I don't agree with you, takes two seconds. Hope nothing happens to someone you know, think about it next time.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

This is actually one of the most difficult questions I've had to face.

Example: I picked up a guy after a football game from the home of his friend. He could barely make it to my vehicle, couldn't talk, nodded off intermittently during the fare. Said he was at the game, got hammered, then went to his buddies and drank some more. Figured I was taking him back to his place. Wise move on his part, right?

So, I dropped him off, and concerned to see him actually make it to the door. But NO. He goes to a car parked on the street. I thought he might take a piss on the curb or something cause he was so smashed. But NO. He fumbles around in his pocket, pulls out his keys, jumps in the car and drives off.

Hmmm? What to do, what to do?

I drove off. Not my job to be a snitch, regardless of the consequences, even if dire to me, personally. That is the risk that everyone on the street takes, just like I do.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> This is actually one of the most difficult questions I've had to face.
> 
> Example: I picked up a guy after a football game from the home of his friend. He could barely make it to my vehicle, couldn't talk, nodded off intermittently during the fare. Said he was at the game, got hammered, then went to his buddies and drank some more. Figured I was taking him back to his place. Wise move on his part, right?
> 
> ...


I have no idea why this is an issue, especially when it's your pax, who was just in your car? It is your job, you know he is drunk and you know he shouldn't drive and you let him do it. A car near me flipped over on his roof entirely, I have no idea how that is even possible. I pulled over helped the guy out of his car. He couldn't talk or stand up, I made sure he wasn't hurt. Bystanders were there and one girl was on with 911. I stayed and made sure the police knew who the driver was, I instructed him to sit down on the curb, like they do on Cops. Officer appreciated it and I left. I have no idea who the guy is but its absolutely nuts when it was your pax, there is no excuse it is your job.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> I have no idea why this is an issue, especially when it's your pax, who was just in your car? It is your job, you know he is drunk and you know he shouldn't drive and you let him do it. A car near me flipped over on his roof entirely, I have no idea how that is even possible. I pulled over helped the guy out of his car. He couldn't talk or stand up, I made sure he wasn't hurt. Bystanders were there and one girl was on with 911. I stayed and made sure the police knew who the driver was, I instructed him to sit down on the curb, like they do on Cops. Officer appreciated it and I left. I have no idea who the guy is but its absolutely nuts when it was your pax, there is no excuse it is your job.


Were I that concerned about drunk drivers, I would sit outside a bar and call police 24/7 for every drunk I observed getting into a vehicle.

It's not my job to control drunks other than when they are in my vehicle *nor is it my job to snitch to police.*


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Geez, if you think you are a snitch then something will probably happen to someone you know. That's too bad. Preventing a car accident or death is not being a snitch. You are paid to drive, the pax was in your car. It's not a big deal to do the right thing. I didn't say anything but call 911 and let them handle it, not you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez, if you think you are a snitch then something will probably happen to someone you know. That's too bad. Preventing a car accident or death is not being a snitch. You are paid to drive, the pax was in your car. It's not a big deal to do the right thing. I didn't say anything but call 911 and let them handle it, not you.


Like I said, IF I were that concerned I'd post at a bar and call in. It's NOT my job, nor will I snitch to cops for the same reason.

Were we that concerned about drunks we'd call the police on every drunk pax for public drunkeness, which is also a crime. And a crime every last one of us overlooks for CASH.

So I hope you can see the hypocrisy in that.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Were we that concerned about drunks we'd call the police on every drunk pax for public drunkeness, which is also a crime. And a crime every last one of us overlooks for CASH.
> 
> So I hope you can see the hypocrisy in that.


You are actually going to compare a drunk in public to a drunk driver? A public drunk is a nuisance - S/He doesn't kill innocent people on the road, only to survive with a bruise to their ego.

Any time a drunk is spotted on the road, I will call the police.

Once, I followed two drunk girls and had 911 on the line. The cops didn't care. They wound up hitting a firetruck and the firemen did nothing about it. "Just a couple of kids," they said.

Guess what? I'll call the cops, even if they aren't drunk and driving bad. I saved a diabetic's life once because I thought he was a drunk driver, had him pulled over, and he was going into hypoglycemic shock. Now, he won't get arrested, but he should get a ticket for driving impaired and not managing his diabetes.

There is NO excuse for drunk driving whether or not Uber exists. People freakin' DIE.

I KNOW a DUI can ruin someone. I KNOW that it's expensive and has an effect on your record. But I also know that you can't bring people - my friends, included - back from the dead. A live person with a criminal/driving record is better off than a dead person.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JimS said:


> You are actually going to compare a drunk in public to a drunk driver? A public drunk is a nuisance - S/He doesn't kill innocent people on the road, only to survive with a bruise to their ego.


Public drunkeness is also a crime. And one which we overlook for money. We don't know what any drunk will or will not do.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JimS said:


> You are actually going to compare a drunk in public to a drunk driver? A public drunk is a nuisance - S/He doesn't kill innocent people on the road, only to survive with a bruise to their ego.


You're assuming that every drunk driver kills someone or has an accident. That's not the case.



> Any time a drunk is spotted on the road, I will call the police.


Were you that concerned you'd go post at the bar and call in drunks, perpetually. *But you see you are not THAT concerned.*


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> You're assuming that every drunk driver kills someone or has an accident. That's not the case.
> 
> Were you that concerned you'd go post at the bar and call in drunks, perpetually. *But you see you are not THAT concerned.*


Geez, the difference is your drunk pax was in your car a minute ago and your drunk pax is now driving, drunk. There is nothing after that to discuss. You call 911 and let them handle it. If that is snitching then you have bigger problems and I'm sorry for that. Next time it can be you or someone you know. Don't forget you have a $1K deduction if a drunk driver hits your car when working and they do not cover medical, your car insurance doesn't cover anything when you're working. So think about how screwed you would be.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> So I have to say, I kind of don't agree with you. I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police. It is something I would have done out of concern for public safety.
> 
> In this situation I had actually recieved a stacked ping and after dropping her off went to immediately pick up a passenger a few blocks down. I would have had to give up a surge ride to the airport to get on the phone with the police to report her. Had I not gotten the stacked ping I would have been more likely to have done so.
> 
> ...


Interesting view point and assuming I know there's a big payout on the next ride, sure I want to go for it.

But lets turn this around a little. What if I was dropping a woman off late at night in a sketchy neighborhood and I get a stacked ping. I wait for her to get in the door but for whatever reason she can't, comes back to the car and asks me to take her somewhere else. What do you do?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> You're assuming that every drunk driver kills someone or has an accident. That's not the case.


No, I'm assuming that a to kill a person while driving drunk is much more likely than when you are driving a car rather than being publicly intoxicated.



scrurbscrud said:


> Were you that concerned you'd go post at the bar and call in drunks, perpetually. *But you see you are not THAT concerned.*


Not a bad idea, but I can only be in one place at one time. Hope you don't have a family member lost to a drunk driver.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez, the difference is your drunk pax was in your car a minute ago and your drunk pax is now driving, drunk. There is nothing after that to discuss. You call 911 and let them handle it. If that is snitching then you have bigger problems and I'm sorry for that. Next time it can be you or someone you know. Don't forget you have a $1K deduction if a drunk driver hits your car when working and they do not cover medical, your car insurance doesn't cover anything when you're working. So think about how screwed you would be.


People snitch when it suits them. Were anyone really that concerned they'd spend more time snitching. But they aren't.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)

This might sound stupid for most of you but I felt good doing it.

I picked up this drunk dude from a bar/billiard place, he said he's going to pick up his car at his friend's house and then drive himself home, he lives approximate 5 miles from his friend's house. He was obviously drunk as sh*t and I know it can't be good to have him behind the wheel. I told him straight up that he's shouldn't drive, there are tons of cops out there. Blah blah blah fast forward, we got to his friend's house and I said to him, "Hey man, how about I end the trip here and give you a ride home for free so you don't have to drive." He agreed and I drove another 5 miles to his house. No, he didn't tip me but oh well. I didn't want to see the headline on the news the next day saying "Drunk driver killed family of four after being dropped of by Uber driver."


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> People snitch when it suits them. Were anyone really that concerned they'd spend more time snitching. But they aren't.


Sorry but snitching is not in my vocabulary. Reporting a drunk driver to the police is your job, when the pax was just in your car. There is no defense or explanation to say otherwise. I hope you get it and call 911 next time. You sound like the guy who wouldn't snitch on his sister's killer. Nuts.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JimS said:


> I can only be in one place at one time.


And that's kinda the point. No person is capable of controlling anyone else. Those who think they are are only fooling themselves.

It's entirely legal for example for people to make citizens arrests. Are any of you willing to personally STOP a vehicle by blocking them with your vehicle, making them STOP drunk driving and wait for the police. That is what a person SHOULD do if they really wanted to "do something" about it, rather than just dropping a 99% of the time worthless phone call to 911. We call 911 only so WE don't have to be any more personally involved than a phone call. But we're NOT concerned enough to intervene, directly.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> Sorry but snitching is not in my vocabulary. Reporting a drunk driver to the police is your job, when the pax was just in your car. There is no defense or explanation to say otherwise. I hope you get it and call 911 next time. *You sound like the guy who wouldn't snitch on his sister's killer. Nuts*.


I'm more inclined to slit the throat of such, in the dark, apart from the system.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This might sound stupid for most of you but I felt good doing it.
> 
> I picked up this drunk dude from a bar/billiard place, he said he's going to pick up his car at his friend's house and then drive himself home, he lives approximate 5 miles from his friend's house. He was obviously drunk as sh*t and I know it can't be good to have him behind the wheel. I told him straight up that he's shouldn't drive, there are tons of cops out there. Blah blah blah fast forward, we got to his friend's house and I said to him, "Hey man, how about I end the trip here and give you a ride home for free so you don't have to drive." He agreed and I drove another 5 miles to his house. No, he didn't tip me but oh well. I didn't want to see the headline on the news the next day saying "Drunk driver killed family of four after being dropped of by Uber driver."


Yeah, that was stupid. Driving a pax without Uber Insurance in effect. Really stupid.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Knowingly delivering an intoxicated driver to his or her car is like handing a loaded gun to a small child. I won't do it. I'll pull over and we'll have a chat. If we're already at or near their car, I'll offer a free ride somewhere else (Cancel after reaching the destination). If nothing else works, I'll tell them they've left me no choice other than to call 911.

I will not put a drunk driver behind the wheel.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Interesting view point and assuming I know there's a big payout on the next ride, sure I want to go for it.
> 
> But lets turn this around a little. What if I was dropping a woman off late at night in a sketchy neighborhood and I get a stacked ping. I wait for her to get in the door but for whatever reason she can't, comes back to the car and asks me to take her somewhere else. What do you do?


It's nice that you wait for your pax, especially a woman. You ended the trip already, I would offer to take her somewhere, using the app although I can't imagine why she couldn't get in. I'd probably help her out first and then decide if she needs another trip.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RichR said:


> Knowingly delivering an intoxicated driver to his or her car is like handing a loaded gun to a small child. I won't do it. I'll pull over and we'll have a chat. If we're already at or near their car, I'll offer a free ride somewhere else. If nothing else works, I'll tell them they've left me no choice other than to call 911.
> 
> I will not put a drunk driver behind the wheel.


Never have a chat with a drunk pax. You let them out and when they get to their car call 911. Never interact with a pax who is probably not going to agree with you. You always need to de-escalate the situation, let them out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, that was stupid. Driving a pax without Uber Insurance in effect. Really stupid.


Why would I need Uber insurance when the app is off? I'm not taking money from that point so he's just another normal passenger in my car.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Definently a sticky situation to be put in, and one I haven't come across yet. When does ones moral obligation override the destiny others have set for themselves? All I know is this, if anyone kills/ injures/ destroys anyone or anything while DUI I'm pointing my disgusted finger at the drunk driver and judging no one else.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There is never a problem when doing the right thing, there is usually a problem when you do the wrong thing. Karma is a.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Definently a sticky situation to be put in, and one I haven't come across yet. When does ones moral obligation override the destiny others have set for themselves? All I know is this, if anyone kills/injures/destroys anyone or anything while DUI I'm pointing my disgusted finger at that driver and judging no one else.


We are talking about a pax here, if you call 911 then you did everything you can to prevent a situation. Ignoring that fact and getting a ping instead or not being a snitch is going to haunt you if something happens, that was your pax and you did know he was too drunk to drive.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> There is never a problem when doing the right thing, there is usually a problem when you do the wrong thing. Karma is a.


You apparently don't live in the real world where "no good deed goes unpunished."


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> You apparently don't live in the real world where "no good deed goes unpunished."


If I do, then you live in a world where good deeds get punished all the time, that's sad and doesn't change the facts on what your job is. I guess if you were working and saw a house on fire you'd ignore that too. Sad.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> If I do, then you live in a world where good deeds get punished all the time, that's sad and doesn't change the facts on what your job is. I guess if you were working and saw a house on fire you'd ignore that too. Sad.


Seeing a house on fire and calling 911 and seeing a house on fire, entering and possibly saving are not the same things. Nor is calling 911 anything but assuaging our own guilty conscience, thinking that exonerates us.

How many drunks who APPEAR to be under control do we drop off at their vehicles? I might say several per week. Are they any less drunk or any less guilty? Probably not.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

All you have to do is call 911. That's it. Nothing else matters it is not your job to do anything but call 911. That's the point, it isn't up to you to decide who will pass a FST or BAT. If they are drunk and you drop them off at their car then paying you defeats the purpose. Call and let them decide if they should drive. Apparently you can tell and do it often so start with the obvious ones first if that makes it easier to call.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> All you have to do is call 911. That's it.


Sorry. Not my job.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok, well you'll get it when you get in an accident and no one helps you, not their job.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

As someone who lost a brother to a drunk driver I will call the police 100% of the time so that no other family has to go through what my family went through. I don't care if it's a pax getting dropped at their car or some guy weaving down the road, 911 is getting dialed. 

All this snitch talk really does speak to the mentality of some here. They'd probably drive by a woman being raped and not stop to assist her or call police. 

Just remember if you drop an obviously too impaired to drive pax at his car and he kills someone you may find yourself facing some charges as well if it comes out your dropped him at his car knowing he was going to drive, it's what a smart lawyer will do. Bartenders and bar owners can be charged with a crime for over serving their customers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Interestingly enough, in 3500 rides, many of them late night, I have never had an intoxicated person (at least to a level I could detect) ask to be taken back to their car.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Interesting view point and assuming I know there's a big payout on the next ride, sure I want to go for it.
> 
> But lets turn this around a little. What if I was dropping a woman off late at night in a sketchy neighborhood and I get a stacked ping. I wait for her to get in the door but for whatever reason she can't, comes back to the car and asks me to take her somewhere else. What do you do?


Tell her to request another Uber. I can't be responsible for everyone!



Beur said:


> As someone who lost a brother to a drunk driver I will call the police 100% of the time so that no other family has to go through what my family went through. I don't care if it's a pax getting dropped at their car or some guy weaving down the road, 911 is getting dialed.
> 
> All this snitch talk really does speak to the mentality of some here. They'd probably drive by a woman being raped and not stop to assist her or call police.
> 
> Just remember if you drop an obviously too impaired to drive pax at his car and he kills someone you may find yourself facing some charges as well if it comes out your dropped him at his car knowing he was going to drive, it's what a smart lawyer will do. Bartenders and bar owners can be charged with a crime for over serving their customers.


Same as above, there is no way a judge or jury would find a taxi or rideshare driver liable for a drunk driving accident. I wasn't the one drinking and driving. It isn't on me!

I made around $24 from the surge ride I took after dropping her off. So y'all would forego making the money for calling the cops?

If I wouldn't have had a ride immediately after, I would have definitely called but again, it would have COST me money to do so. So you would have left the money on the table to do a good deed?? I think most would not.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Tell her to request another Uber. I can't be responsible for everyone!
> 
> Same as above, there is no way a judge or jury would find a taxi or rideshare driver liable for a drunk driving accident. I wasn't the one drinking and driving. It isn't on me!
> 
> ...


It's nice to know that you'll put people in danger for $24 I'll be sure to stay out of Atlanta.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Beur said:


> It's nice to know that you'll put people in danger for $24 I'll be sure to stay out of Atlanta.


Very accusatory aren't we??

I didn't put anyone in danger. Again, I was not the one drinking and then getting behind the wheel. I am simply an Uber driver getting people safely from point A to point B.

But no, I am not going to police others behaviors when it has a direct consequence to me in the form of money and time lost on my part.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> there is no way a judge or jury would find a taxi or rideshare driver liable for a drunk driving accident. I wasn't the one drinking and driving. It isn't on me!


Nice thought but, if an innocent victim's survivors decide to sue you for knowingly delivering an obviously drunk driver to his car, it's easy to imagine a competent lawyer convincing a jury that you had the same responsibility as if you were the one who served him the drinks. In fact, since you practically put him behind the wheel, some would argue you're more responsible.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Please you can't call 911 when driving but you can call your girlfriend? Nice.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Here we go folks. Letting the guy drive drunk, does hold you responsible. You are aware of it. The issue is what do you do after you are aware of it, nothing or call 911 and let them know. Then you go take a ping, it's not your job, after you call 911 but it is your job when the pax gets out of your car drunk, and into theirs. It's very simple.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

RichR said:


> Nice thought but, if an innocent victim's survivors decide to sue you for knowingly delivering an obviously drunk driver to his car, it's easy to imagine a competent lawyer convincing a jury that you had the same responsibility as if you were the one who served him the drinks. In fact, since you practically put him behind the wheel, some would argue you're more responsible.


Haha you are funny! Are you a lawyer? Any facts to back up this assertion. Prior court cases where this was the case?



5 Star Guy said:


> Please you can't call 911 when driving but you can call your girlfriend? Nice.


I don't talk on the phone when I have a pax. Ever. It is bad service and can be distracting/dangerous.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Haha you are funny! Are you a lawyer? Any facts to back up this assertion. Prior court cases where this was the case?
> 
> I don't talk on the phone when I have a pax. Ever. It is bad service and can be distracting/dangerous.


Great, I'm sure people are busy, not their job and not their problem. They shouldn't use their phone when driving when your house is on fire.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> As someone who lost a brother to a drunk driver I will call the police 100% of the time so that no other family has to go through what my family went through. I don't care if it's a pax getting dropped at their car or some guy weaving down the road, 911 is getting dialed.
> 
> All this snitch talk really does speak to the mentality of some here. They'd probably drive by a woman being raped and not stop to assist her or call police.
> 
> Just remember if you drop an obviously too impaired to drive pax at his car and he kills someone you may find yourself facing some charges as well if it comes out your dropped him at his car knowing he was going to drive, it's what a smart lawyer will do. Bartenders and bar owners can be charged with a crime for over serving their customers.


IF you were really all that concerned you'd devote all your free time to snitching on drunks.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Geez, how about the drunks in your car, who decide to drive. Stick to those first. Let the police take care of the other drunks.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police.


Would you have called the cops had it not been your passenger? Are you really willing for someone to get hurt or killed ... when you could have helped prevent that person from driving impaired by making a free 30 second call to 911?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Would you have called the cops had it not been your passenger? Are you really willing for someone to get hurt or killed ... when you could have helped prevent that person from driving impaired by making a free 30 second call to 911?


Why not drive them straight to the police for public drunkenness, on their dime? That would seem the "most responsible" "most profitable" thing to do.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Would you have called the cops had it not been your passenger? Are you really willing for someone to get hurt or killed ... when you could have helped prevent that person from driving impaired by making a free 30 second call to 911?


In general, no. I have never called the police on someone and wouldn't in this situation usually either.

Again, how is it my responsibility to "help prevent that person from driving impaired"? Everyone needs to take responsibility for themselves and their own actions.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

I reported a guy recently and would do it again. I was hanging out at a Wawa waiting for a surge when this new Highlander come flying into the lot. Guy in a suit stumbles out and goes into the store. Almost looked like he was handicapped so I didn't give it much thought. 5 minutes later the guy stumbles out of the store and starts rooting through his car looking for his wallet. It was quite evident this guy was trashed and shouldn't be driving. I asked the guy if maybe he shouldn't be driving and if your local I'll give you a lift. Guy pretty much told me t f-off. There was no way I could let this guy get behind the wheel and possibly kill somebody. I called 911 and cops were there in a few minutes just as he was leaving the lot. I pointed at his car and they pulled him over. I don't regret it and would do it again.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Why not drive them straight to the police for public drunkenness, on their dime? That would seem the "most responsible" "most profitable" thing to do.


Now that's a bad idea. You want the drunk pax out of your car as fast as possible and you don't want them agitated. My friend gets very impatient when she's drunk. That's how you get into bad situations. Get them to their car if that is their request, end the trip, watch them get in their car and call 911. It is really very simple and shouldn't be three pages long to have to explain this.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Great, I'm sure people are busy, not their job and not their problem. They shouldn't use their phone when driving when your house is on fire.


No I would not fault someone for not making a report that my house was on fire. It would be considerate of them to do so, but the fire would not be their fault and they would not ever be held liable for not calling.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> In general, no. I have never called the police on someone and wouldn't in this situation usually either.
> 
> Again, how is it my responsibility to "help prevent that person from driving impaired"? Everyone needs to take responsibility for themselves and their own actions.


People who drive drunk are irresponsible, that's the point. The point that you could care less is sad. It is a big deal, they could kill someone you know.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> No I would not fault someone for not making a report that my house was on fire. It would be considerate of them to do so, but the fire would not be their fault and they would not ever be held liable for not calling.


Great. That is sad. Seeing a fire and not reporting it does not make you responsible. Letting your pax drive drunk is.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just curious, do you return pax's property or is that not your problem either?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> Haha you are funny! Are you a lawyer? Any facts to back up this assertion. Prior court cases where this was the case?


"Funny"? It doesn't take a lawyer to see how this plays out. After you knowingly deliver your drunk pax to his car and he kills someone on the way home-regardless of whether or when you called 911-we're talking about a civil trial, where _only a majority_ of the jury needs to be persuaded that you're even _partially_ to blame, that any reasonable person should have known better than to do what you did.

Frankly, I don't give a rip whether you agree or not. But for heaven's sake, man, have you never heard of dram shop liability? They don't even put him in his car. You did. This could be a slam-dunk.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> In general, no. I have never called the police on someone and wouldn't in this situation usually either. Again, how is it my responsibility to "help prevent that person from driving impaired"? Everyone needs to take responsibility for themselves and their own actions.


Maybe as a former LEO & EMT ... I have a different viewpoint on this. And I have never knowingly let an impaired driver drive a car; whether they were in my Uber or just fumbling for keys on the street in front of their car. If for no other reason, I don't want them to be on the road with me or any of my friends or loved ones for that matter. Granted, it's not my "job" to prevent them from driving; but for the greater good, I'm going to do my civic duty and report drunk drivers, robberies, fires, etc. Hopefully, you'll never lose a friend or loved one to a drunk driver ... I've known too many people that did lose someone to a drunk driver.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok, how about this, guy is drunk in a bar. The manager pings you on the bar account to take the pax where he's going. In other words the bar orders you and pays, not the pax. The manager thinks you are taking him home, the drunk guy gives an address. Turns out the address or where he's going is not his house but his car. The bar believes he got a safe ride home and you dropped him off to his car and he kills a pedestrian down the street. [Apparently there isn't much civic duty on here.]


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

So it is a matter of being a Good Samaritan or not. It is not anyone's RESPONSIBLITY to report such a thing.

Everyone is still ignoring that it would have actually cost me money to stop what I was doing and report this person. I don't know about y'all but I'm driving Uber to make money, not try to catch and turn in drunk drivers.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You would be a bad samaritan if you drove by and didn't know the guy. When the police pull his credit card they will find the bar and his Youber driver. Good luck answering questions, you'll lose a lot of pings after all of the questions they will have for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)

RichR said:


> Frankly, I don't give a rip whether you agree or not. But for heaven's sake, man, have you never heard of dram shop liability? They don't even put him in his car. You did. This could be a slam-dunk.


Word up man. In civil cases, all the plaintiff needs is to prove is "more probable than not", that's merely 51%. Whereas in criminal cases the plaintiff has to prove "beyond reasonable doubt". I've worked with ambulance chasing attorneys before, they will go after all people/parties that have assets, there won't be any empty chairs that's for sure.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just be sure you rent and don't own anything if you're doing this work, especially if you don't call 911 and you don't have or don't know what TNC Gap insurance is. Search here for it and Google it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Sorry but snitching is not in my vocabulary. Reporting a drunk driver to the police is your job, when the pax was just in your car. There is no defense or explanation to say otherwise. I hope you get it and call 911 next time. You sound like the guy who wouldn't snitch on his sister's killer. Nuts.


How drunk would they have to be for you to report them? I take it you're not going to report someone if they don't "act" drunk?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 32002


Geez that sounds familiar, unfortunately. Go to a morgue and take a look at drunk driver victims. I could care less about the driver, it's what or who he hits that gets me.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't have drunk pax, who decide to drive. If I did I'd probably pull them over myself, and they would need an ambulance.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.claimsjournal.com/news/national/2014/01/02/242115.htm

"The success of a negligence case depends on whether the defendant owed a duty to the plaintiff. Such a duty arises when the law recognizes *a relationship between the defendant and the plaintiff* and, due to this relationship, the defendant is obligated to act in a certain way toward the plaintiff. A judge, rather than a jury, ordinarily determines whether a defendant owed a duty of care to a plaintiff...........However, judges are human. *If a reasonable person would find that a duty existed under a particular set of circumstances, the judge will usually so instruct the jury*. Find a judge who has lost a loved one to a drunk driver and you may see a case like this given to a jury. And, as we all know, once that happens, all bets are off."

Good luck telling the judge or the jury that you didn't report your drunk PAX because "it was surging x3!"


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

5 Star Driver's don't let pax drive drunk.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> No I would not fault someone for not making a report that my house was on fire. It would be considerate of them to do so, but the fire would not be their fault and they would not ever be held liable for not calling.


I have a bit of disdain for "the law" if you can't tell.

And it comes from experience. On the above matter for example I had a buddy of mine who's house burnt to the ground. The police would NOT let him turn on the water hose on the front of his house and put out a fire that had spread from a neighbors house/yard that had gotten onto a small spot on one front corner of his cedar fence because of 'safety concerns' which would have easily stopped it. Nor would they stop it themselves. My buddy pleaded with them to just turn on the hose and put it out. And instead, they forced him to stand by and watch, under threats of arrest, as his house burned to the ground along with all his stuff before the fire department showed up. 
*
Freakin' idiots!*


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

That is horrible. No one died though. I care more for pets than people. I'd probably grab a cat before a person, they can follow their cat out.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Coachman said:


> How drunk would they have to be for you to report them? I take it you're not going to report someone if they don't "act" drunk?


Let's face a fact that what? 90% of the people we drive after dark on weekends are TRASHED to some degree.

The only thing is, do we see them get behind the wheel or not while we are still there. And, if it ever came down to me seeing anything? Uh, no. I didn't see squat, even if somebody says I might have. Once those pax leave my ride they are NOT my problem.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Ok, how about this, guy is drunk in a bar. The manager pings you on the bar account to take the pax where he's going. In other words the bar orders you and pays, not the pax. The manager thinks you are taking him home, the drunk guy gives an address. Turns out the address or where he's going is not his house but his car. The bar believes he got a safe ride home and you dropped him off to his car and he kills a pedestrian down the street. [Apparently there isn't much civic duty on here.]


Once again ... if I realize that the drunk guy is getting into a car ... I plan on calling the cops; though, first I'll try to talk the guy into letting me take him home (on the bar's dime). If he still insists on getting behind the wheel, then all bets are off ... I'm calling the cops. *if my actions prevent just one person from getting hurt/killed ... either the drunk a*hole that wants to drive drunk or anyone else, then the extra hassle and time it takes for me to report this drunk is worth it. Who knows possibly I stopped this drunk from running over someone you care about.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> IF you were really all that concerned you'd devote all your free time to snitching on drunks.


As I said you can tell the mentality of people from the things they post.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Like I said, look out for karma following you everywhere you go.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The same could be said for any potential domestic violence. I've mad a few "couples" who have highly agitated arguments (some while DRUNK) in my vehicle. I've even had to tell them to stop it, NOW. 

Does that make me interested in phoning in a potential domestic violence case? Uh, no. I could care less.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> As I said you can tell the mentality of people from the things they post.


Yeah, and you can tell who the pollyanna double dealing hypocrites are too.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> The same could be said for any potential domestic violence. I've mad a few "couples" who have highly agitated arguments (some while DRUNK) in my vehicle. I've even had to tell them to stop it, NOW.
> 
> Does that make me interested in phoning in a potential domestic violence case? Uh, no. I could care less.


Great, I hope you never need 911, you shouldn't call them for yourself.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In California, drivers are encouraged to report drunk drivers by signs posted alongside the road. You can even use a handheld cell phone for that purpose while driving, which is otherwise illegal.
I listen occasionally to the sheriff's dispatch in my county on a scanner, and regularly hear broadcasts about impaired or dangerous drivers being reported by citizens. The deputies take this seriously. My son is a sheriff's patrol sergeant in a rural area. He has parked and waited for a reported driver to pass by, then stopped and, if warranted, arrested the offender.
Wouldn't it be ironic if a guy who didn't feel it was his "job" to report someone he knew to be drunk, was later hit by that drunk.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Everyone is still ignoring that it would have actually cost me money to stop what I was doing and report this person. I don't know about y'all but I'm driving Uber to make money, not try to catch and turn in drunk drivers.


First off ... it's not like no one has never helped you do anything in your life. And it's not like your phone is blowing up every 5 seconds to give you a trip. Most Uber cities are so over-saturated with drivers that you'd be lucky to get 1-2 trips per hour. *I'm sure you'd be singing a different tune if the drunk you couldn't be bothered to make a free 911 phone call to report ran over someone you knew.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, and you can tell who the pollyanna double dealing hypocrites are too.


Nothing double dealing here, you've clearly demonstrated the content of your character.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

And if for no other reason ... calling the cops on the driver ... might prevent his drunk a$$ from running into your dumb a$$.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I appreciate the idealism that some people have. I am sure letting the police know about every single person on the road that you suspect is drunk is super helpful to them. They can't be busy with anything else so let's call them about EVERY person we think could be intixicated.


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> So I have to say, I kind of don't agree with you. I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police. It is something I would have done out of concern for public safety.
> 
> In this situation I had actually recieved a stacked ping and after dropping her off went to immediately pick up a passenger a few blocks down. I would have had to give up a surge ride to the airport to get on the phone with the police to report her. Had I not gotten the stacked ping I would have been more likely to have done so.
> 
> ...


What if she had plowed into you and your new rider? Surge or mo surge wouldn't have mattered then!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location. I finally located her and got her into the car.
> 
> When I verified the destination address she had put into the app (which was obviously a residence) she said she had changed her mind and gave me the address of a strip club she had left her car at instead. Since it was 4 in the morning, I was pretty sure the place was not open. I inquired if she was meeting someone there and she said she was going to get her car and drive home (around 15 miles from the club).
> 
> ...


I have called the police over several times over the past 16 years. Only a couple were pax who happened to have me take them to their car after a night of drinking. One was a guy who lived about 7 miles from town. A local bar had paid me 20 bucks to get him home. I assumed he was going into his work truck to grab some gear. He drove off out of town weaving all over the road. Initially, one of the officers on the scene asked me to tick around because he hadn't noticed the guy swerving before he pulled him over. I was quickly let go when he told the officer he had drank about a case of beer before driving.

We often pick up pax at the jail after being processed for DUI, or once in a while at their cars, called in by officers to drive them home before they got in their cars. Often these people want us to drive them around the block and back to their cars, or the scene of their DUI to drive home. Our dispatchers have an understanding with the police that if a pax insists and the taxi heads for their car, their is going to be a squad car waiting there for them having been summoned by our office. I remember a wealthy surgeon from an hour away who wanted to risk driving home after being busted. Another failed to notice a big accident scene we drove through on his way home, but wanted to go back to his car.....

I had a woman flee a drunk/drug driving accident in my taxi who then tried to stick the fare on one of our regulars who happened to be with her. She had no license and abandoned her car in a neighborhood with the damage facing the curb.

I have been almost hit countless times, we have had one driver killed by a drunk driver years ago and another hit by a drunk driver with pax on board, also years ago...... If I see someone driving erratically, I call it in. If i see a pax about to drive drunk, I read them the riot act and tell them the score, no excuses.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> So I have to say, I kind of don't agree with you. I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police. It is something I would have done out of concern for public safety.
> 
> In this situation I had actually recieved a stacked ping and after dropping her off went to immediately pick up a passenger a few blocks down. I would have had to give up a surge ride to the airport to get on the phone with the police to report her. Had I not gotten the stacked ping I would have been more likely to have done so.
> 
> ...


You simply need to suck it up and do what is right. If the woman is a danger to be driving and insists on driving, it is not your job, but it is a matter of being responsible. As far as missing a surge goes....... are you a puppet or an adult with a sense of personal agency?

As for being a dispatcher, you are not being a dispatcher, you are reporting a genuine concern.

When you say "People have to make their own decisions as rational thinking adults and it is not by responsibility to patrol them." It is a cold hard fact, if a person makes a self centered decision to drink and drive, they pretty much find themselves with their ball in some other person's court. Their decision to drink and drive at that moment has real potential to be someone else's concern or problem. All it takes is a sense of awareness to make that happen....... To simply shrug your shoulders and say " too bad I have money to make," that comes off as completely hoggish. This entire scenario also suggests to the level of disconnect between what happens in the cars and Uber itself. There is no way to reasonably step away from the next call. Had this been in my taxi, I would have been given down time for the interruption and not have been charged and the dispatcher would try to make up for the the lost call.



scrurbscrud said:


> People snitch when it suits them. Were anyone really that concerned they'd spend more time snitching.


You seem to have some strong connection to the idea that to call the police under such circumstances is to be a snitch, as if you are being underhanded or participating in the creation of some sort of trap for your pax to fall into..... You might need to be more up front with your pax about their plans to drink and drive and offer up your willingness to call the police if they drink and drive. The downside to that is the possibility for conflict and the fact that Uber is likely not to stand up for you if the driver complains. It's a drag.

The bottom line is with respect to drunk driving, the idea of whether or not I am being a snitch or not, it isn't the slightest concern. The whole snitch issue seems kind of an egoic concern.


----------



## onomatopoeia (Dec 3, 2015)

This thread is so long lol. Stop wasting your time people. At the end of the ride, all bets are off. That is where our responsibility as a driver for Uber ends. Would I call the police if I was in this situation? Absolutely. Not because of the law but because it is the right thing to do. If nothing else, call not only because it's the right thing to do but because ultimately no one has any idea what would happen if this drunk driver killed someone that you dropped off. Save the lawyer fees, do the right thing.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Tell her to request another Uber. I can't be responsible for everyone!
> 
> Same as above, there is no way a judge or jury would find a taxi or rideshare driver liable for a drunk driving accident. I wasn't the one drinking and driving. It isn't on me!
> 
> ...


It would have taken you 1 maybe 2 minutes tops to place that call, that is, simply no excuse. I understand not wanting to get involved blah blah blah but to use the next fare as an excuse is weak. If that guy hit and killed a family on his way home and you knew it was your rider, wouldn't that bother you?



NuberUber said:


> Haha you are funny! Are you a lawyer? Any facts to back up this assertion. Prior court cases where this was the case?


If the family did decide to sue, the Uber driver would most likely be named as a defendant, if not the lawyer is incompetent. There would be depositions and at least one hearing probably many before it was decided if the Uber driver had some fault. If that Uber driver was me, I would definitely hire a lawyer to represent me in the deposition and hearings. I suspect it would cost me more than $24.00.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> Nothing double dealing here, you've clearly demonstrated the content of your character.


I am not in favor of ratting out my customers to the police. You think that's unusual? lol


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> You seem to have some strong connection to the idea that to call the police under such circumstances is to be a snitch, as if you are being underhanded or participating in the creation of some sort of trap for your pax to fall into


Do bar owners and service staff call the police on their inebriated customers? Uh, no.



> You might need to be more up front with your pax about their plans to drink and drive and offer up your willingness to call the police if they drink and drive.


I seriously don't know what world some of you people live in. Challenging a drunk? Threatening to call the police on them? Are you insane?

The first drunk that figures out which one of you aholes ratted them out and gets tracked down later may learn what snitching is all about.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Do bar owners and service staff call the police on their inebriated customers? Uh, no.


Absolutely.



scrurbscrud said:


> I seriously don't know what world some of you people live in. Challenging a drunk? Threatening to call the police on them? Are you insane?
> 
> The first drunk that figures out which one of you aholes ratted them out and gets tracked down later may learn what snitching is all about.


It is not how I would handle the situation. That said, my comment was meant to be a reflection of what I am getting out of reading your comments. You seem to have a really strong emotional connection to the act of calling the police on someone attempting to drive drunk. You keep referring to the words "snitch" and now "ratting out", ideas of revenge. Your comments seem to reflect a very personal perspective. I simply do not look at the act of calling the police on someone drinking and driving from such a lens. The moment they start to drive, they are a real and active threat. Once a person drinks and drives, they need to understand, there is likely to be an equal and opposite reaction or response to their decision and it may not be pleasant. It is simply how it is.

As for confronting a pax that way....... That was me kind of pointing out the absurdity of it all. You keep using this idea of snitching. Well, if a driver can't be a snitch, but does see the pax as a potential threat, what other recourse is there? Your response to my comment illustrates the lack of choice in the matter. The drunk clearly brings the situation upon himself. There is no reasonable alternative as your response points out. To do nothing is to be a puss.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> It is not how I would handle the situation. That said, my comment was meant to be a reflection of what I am getting out of reading your comments. You seem to have a really strong emotional connection to the act of calling the police on someone attempting to drive drunk.


That's NOT the point whatsoever. It is our "business" to transport drunks. What they do once they are out of our vehicle is NOT our business.

IF you were all that concerned you wouldn't drive drunks IF you thought you'd have to fork them over to the police.

To me that is unethical business practice. Just as a drunk driver may hurt or kill someone, a drunk arrested may lose everything from that snitching. Suffering goes both directions.



> You keep referring to the words "snitch" and now "ratting out", ideas of revenge. Your comments seem to reflect a very personal perspective.


So you're inclined to be a rat. I know how it works on the street with rats I encounter. You rat me, I get even. That's life.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Any person about to drink and drive needs to come to terms with the fact that there are legions of people prepared to aggressively respond to such behavior. Drinking and driving is a crapshoot. The event could be uneventful, someone, anyone could be harmed, there could be a steep penalty to pay. It is that simple. That is the experience, the only thing a person who has been drinking considering to drive has control over is the decision to drive or not to drive. Once the car is in gear, no one owes that person consideration for what how the drunk driver might wish they'd respond.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> That's NOT the point whatsoever. It is our "business" to transport drunks. What they do once they are out of our vehicle is NOT our business.


In 16 years and over 75,000 rides, I have seen this play out this way maybe twice. It has proven so exceptional, I am not really worried about such ethical concerns, just by way of it being such an outlier experience. The vast majority of my issues have been with dodging drunks who were never my pax.

Edit: THat isn't quite true. I have a several occasions where the police called us to take pax home who insisted to be returned to their car. Also, people just done being processed for DUI have insisted on being taken to their cars. We have an agreement with the police to report to them if the taxi is returning to their car. I as a driver do in fact inform the pax what will happen if we return. Sometimes they go back to jail. It has happened.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> *I am not really worried about* such *ethic*al concerns.


Obviously not.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

No. I will not act as some kind of unpaid deputy.

I avoid any and all contact with the revenue collectors, after my own experience trying to do "the right thing", and being legally bent over by the ridiculous farce known as the "justice" system for my trouble. The adversarial relationship that now exists between legal authorities and the citizenry is of their creation.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

We can't be liable in any way for any pax after we drop them off. 

Bar owners can be liable because they are contributing to their drunkeness. People that contribute to the situation can be liable. We are simply dropping them off at their car. We are not making them drunk nor are we forcing them to drive.

That being said, I would probably only call 911 if they were plastered. It's not for me to judge if someone is drunk and needs the cops to be called on them unless it's completely obvious.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Bar owners can be liable because they are contributing to their drunkeness. People that contribute to the situation can be liable. We are simply dropping them off at their car. We are not making them drunk nor are we forcing them to drive.


A bar owner is no more contributing to their drunkenness than we are forcing them to drive.

The bar owner is paid to set a drink in front of the buyer. We are paid to drop the driver at his car.

See the difference? Neither do I.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

RichR said:


> A bar owner is no more contributing to their drunkenness than we are forcing them to drive.
> 
> The bar owner is paid to set a drink in front of the buyer. We are paid to drop the driver at his car.
> 
> See the difference? Neither do I.


There's a world of difference. A bar owner, (or his employee/s), is specifically engaged in selling alcohol and providing an area where said alcohol is to be consumed. Some bars even have x drink minimums. They are absolutely contributing to a customer's "drunkenness".. it is their entire business. Someone paid to drive a client to a specified location is merely doing exactly that. It's transportation from point A to point B, nothing more.

No taxi/uber/lyft/whatever driver is ever going to be held liable in court for whatever a passenger chooses to do after they've been dropped off, not if they have an even halfway competent attorney.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RichR said:


> See the difference? Neither do I.


You should see a big difference.

a. You're not making a profit off the alcohol. The bar is. (i.e, The bar has incentive for the patron to over-consume.)

b. You're not in a position to assess how many drinks this person has consumed. The bar is.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location. I finally located her and got her into the car.
> 
> So have you ever called the police on an obviously drunk pax who insists on driving after you drop them off?


When I was a cab driver, I would have never thought of doing that. A lot of passengers are involved in all kinds of unethical behavior, but I never tried to be a cop myself and never saw it as a duty to snitch on people.

Considering the results of this poll, I guess we aren't going to see "Uber Confessions" as the sequel to HBO's "Taxicab Confessions"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location. I finally located her and got her into the car.
> 
> When I verified the destination address she had put into the app (which was obviously a residence) she said she had changed her mind and gave me the address of a strip club she had left her car at instead. Since it was 4 in the morning, I was pretty sure the place was not open. I inquired if she was meeting someone there and she said she was going to get her car and drive home (around 15 miles from the club).
> 
> ...


are we our brothers keepers ?
The life you save may be your own.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> are we our brothers keepers ?
> The life you save may be your own.


It would seem ok to give the young lady advice on the matter of whether its wise for her to drive, but that wasn't the question.

I remember picking up a couple of prostitutes in a cab, one was 8 months pregnant and the other was a transvestite male. I scolded them on the trip from the Avalon Motel to downtown advising they be a bit more careful, but I didn't snitch them out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Interesting view point and assuming I know there's a big payout on the next ride, sure I want to go for it.
> 
> But lets turn this around a little. What if I was dropping a woman off late at night in a sketchy neighborhood and I get a stacked ping. I wait for her to get in the door but for whatever reason she can't, comes back to the car and asks me to take her somewhere else. What do you do?


Take car of the last customer first.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> It would seem ok to give the young lady advice on the matter of whether its wise for her to drive, but that wasn't the question.
> 
> I remember picking up a couple of prostitutes in a cab, one was 8 months pregnant and the other was a transvestite male. I scolded them on the trip from the Avalon Motel to downtown advising they be a bit more careful, but I didn't snitch them out.


Yep I tried to tell her not to drive the whole ride there. I offered to take her home several times and said she could always come back and get her car later. Explained at least three times that she could hurt or kill someone, pulled over by cops in the area, DUIs are expensive...I literally tried every argument I could think of to get her to change her mind. She was steadfast that she wanted to drive home.

I'm glad I posed this question to the forum. It is a good dialogue to have and has made me think more about how I will handle this type of situation in the future. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.claimsjournal.com/news/national/2014/01/02/242115.htm
> 
> "The success of a negligence case depends on whether the defendant owed a duty to the plaintiff. Such a duty arises when the law recognizes *a relationship between the defendant and the plaintiff* and, due to this relationship, the defendant is obligated to act in a certain way toward the plaintiff. A judge, rather than a jury, ordinarily determines whether a defendant owed a duty of care to a plaintiff...........However, judges are human. *If a reasonable person would find that a duty existed under a particular set of circumstances, the judge will usually so instruct the jury*. Find a judge who has lost a loved one to a drunk driver and you may see a case like this given to a jury. And, as we all know, once that happens, all bets are off."
> 
> Good luck telling the judge or the jury that you didn't report your drunk PAX because "it was surging x3!"


I didn't see NUTHIN.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> So I have to say, I kind of don't agree with you. I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police. It is something I would have done out of concern for public safety.
> 
> In this situation I had actually recieved a stacked ping and after dropping her off went to immediately pick up a passenger a few blocks down. I would have had to give up a surge ride to the airport to get on the phone with the police to report her. Had I not gotten the stacked ping I would have been more likely to have done so.
> 
> ...


Geez, I hope you don't vote.

It is our responsibility to save lives when we can.

I drop a dime on drunks all the time. 
Get the licence plate number and the last known location and let the cops handle it from there. Takes 1 minute to save a life.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

supernaut said:


> No taxi/uber/lyft/whatever driver is ever going to be held liable in court for whatever a passenger chooses to do after they've been dropped off, not if they have an even halfway competent attorney.


However, the other even-halfway competent attorney for the plaintiff need only convince a majority of the jury that the defendant driver should reasonably have known that (1) the passenger was impaired and, after the defendant dropped him off at his car, (2) the passenger intended to get behind the wheel and drive on the public roadway, endangering everyone along his route.

Every bit as much as the bar staff contributed to the patron's drunkenness (but not his driving), the Uber driver contributed by enabling his drunken passenger to drive (but not his drunkenness). The logic is so simple, the jury decides in favor of the plaintiff. Slam-dunk.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This might sound stupid for most of you but I felt good doing it.
> 
> I picked up this drunk dude from a bar/billiard place, he said he's going to pick up his car at his friend's house and then drive himself home, he lives approximate 5 miles from his friend's house. He was obviously drunk as sh*t and I know it can't be good to have him behind the wheel. I told him straight up that he's shouldn't drive, there are tons of cops out there. Blah blah blah fast forward, we got to his friend's house and I said to him, "Hey man, how about I end the trip here and give you a ride home for free so you don't have to drive." He agreed and I drove another 5 miles to his house. No, he didn't tip me but oh well. I didn't want to see the headline on the news the next day saying "Drunk driver killed family of four after being dropped of by Uber driver."


Good man!


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Coachman said:


> You should see a big difference.
> 
> a. You're not making a profit off the alcohol. The bar is. (i.e, The bar has incentive for the patron to over-consume.)
> 
> b. You're not in a position to assess how many drinks this person has consumed. The bar is.


a. You're making a profit (presumably) in delivering the man to his car (in this case, his weapon). You, too, will make more money if you take him to his stated destination, rather than cutting him off early.
b. Your passenger's BAC was (over the legal limit, let's say 2x the legal limit, which is not uncommon). An expert witness testifies that it would have been obvious to anyone that he was seriously impaired. Three other bar patrons testify that, just before you picked him up, he was stumbling and slurring his speech.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RichR said:


> However, the other even-halfway competent attorney for the plaintiff need only convince a majority of the jury that the defendant driver should reasonably have known that (1) the passenger was impaired and, after the defendant dropped him off at his car, (2) the passenger intended to get behind the wheel and drive on the public roadway, endangering everyone along his route.
> 
> Every bit as much as the bar staff contributed to the patron's drunkenness (but not his driving), the Uber driver contributed by enabling his drunken passenger to drive (but not his drunkenness). The logic is so simple, the jury decides in favor of the plaintiff. Slam-dunk.


You just don't know the law on this. The bar is responsible because they sold him the alcohol and they were in a position to gauge the volume that he consumed. Period.

No doorman, or valet, or Uber driver, or taxi driver, or bus driver, or 7-Eleven clerk, or some random person walking through the parking lot after the drunk leaves the bar is responsible for the drunk's actions. Period.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Do bar owners and service staff call the police on their inebriated customers?


Maybe not in your state ... but I know plenty of bar owners and none of them are willing to risk their liquor license by serving someone who is too drunk ... much less letting them leave the bar and drive home. That's why so many bar owners pay for their drunk customers to get a free ride home in a taxi or uber. You are not part of the solution; you are adding to the drunk driving problem ...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

RichR said:


> However, the other even-halfway competent attorney for the plaintiff need only convince a majority of the jury that the defendant driver should reasonably have known that (1) the passenger was impaired and, after the defendant dropped him off at his car, (2) the passenger intended to get behind the wheel and drive on the public roadway, endangering everyone along his route.
> 
> Every bit as much as the bar staff contributed to the patron's drunkenness (but not his driving), the Uber driver contributed by enabling his drunken passenger to drive (but not his drunkenness). The logic is so simple, the jury decides in favor of the plaintiff. Slam-dunk.


Suppose that you got a ping from a prospective rider from a bar, you took one look at him, decided he was too drunk to ride in your car and cancelled. Would you be liable under that theory that you "enabled" him to drive drunk by not driving him home?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Suppose that you got a ping from a prospective rider from a bar, you took one look at him, decided he was too drunk to ride in your car and cancelled. Would you be liable under that theory that you "enabled" him to drive drunk by not driving him home?


That could be a legitimate question. But, given that Uber specifically states that is a valid reason to cancel, no.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> When I was a cab driver, I would have never thought of doing that. A lot of passengers are involved in all kinds of unethical behavior, but I never tried to be a cop myself and never saw it as a duty to snitch on people.
> 
> Considering the results of this poll, I guess we aren't going to see "Uber Confessions" as the sequel to HBO's "Taxicab Confessions"


Pretty much why people think about cab drivers like they do.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RichR said:


> a. You're making a profit (presumably) in delivering the man to his car (in this case, his weapon). You, too, will make more money if you take him to his stated destination, rather than cutting him off early.
> b. Your passenger's BAC was (over the legal limit, let's say 2x the legal limit, which is not uncommon). An expert witness testifies that it would have been obvious to anyone that he was seriously impaired. Three other bar patrons testify that, just before you picked him up, he was stumbling and slurring his speech.


It's not enough to know that someone is impaired and will likely drive. To be sued, you have to contribute to the impairment. Or otherwise commit some gross negligence.

To show how absurd your argument is, assume a drunk walks into 7-Eleven and buys a pack of cigarettes, then walks back out to his car. Under your interpretation of the law, 7-Eleven is now liable for any resulting injuries because they didn't report him. It simply doesn't work that way.

The bar is liable because they sold him the alcohol. For no other reason.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It's not enough to know that someone is impaired and will likely drive. To be sued, you have to contribute to the impairment. Or otherwise commit some gross negligence.
> 
> To show how absurd your argument is, assume a drunk walks into 7-Eleven and buys a pack of cigarettes, then walks back out to his car. Under your interpretation of the law, 7-Eleven is now liable for any resulting injuries because they didn't report him. It simply doesn't work that way.


And I'll say it once more. Your 7-Eleven clerk didn't put the weapon in his hand. The Uber driver did. The Uber driver didn't just know he was drunk and would drive. The Uber driver _enabled _him to drive by delivering him to his car.

But, I've just sent the question to a good friend who's an attorney. I'll let y'all know what he says.

Meanwhile, if you like analogies, how about this: You and your friend are both concealed-weapons permit holders. You're both standing in your front yard. You're sober. He's _wasted_ and you know it. You hand him his weapon which you had borrowed the day before, telling him it's loaded. But, in his impaired condition, he takes aim at a neighbor kid running by on the sidewalk and shoots, assuming it to be empty. The child is killed. Are you liable at all?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RichR said:


> And I'll say it once more. Your 7-Eleven clerk didn't put the weapon in his hand. The Uber driver did. The Uber driver didn't just know he was drunk and would drive. The Uber driver _enabled _him to drive by delivering him to his car.
> 
> But, I've just sent the question to a good friend who's an attorney. I'll let y'all know what he says.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you like analogies, how about this: You and your friend are both concealed-weapons permit holders. You're both standing in your front yard. You're sober. He's _wasted_ and you know it. You hand him his weapon which you had borrowed the day before, telling him it's loaded. But, in his impaired condition, he takes aim at a neighbor kid running by on the sidewalk and shoots, assuming it to be empty. The child is killed. Are you liable at all?


I'm glad you came up with that analogy, because you just proved my point. Suppose and Uber driver drove a drunk home and the drunk went into his house, got his gun, and shot somebody. You would hold the driver liable for the drunk's crime.

Besides, police require extensive training to determine if a person is impaired. I've never had any training at all. That may seem like a ridiculous point on a message board, but in a court of law little details like that make all the difference.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

RichR said:


> However, the other even-halfway competent attorney for the plaintiff need only convince a majority of the jury that the defendant driver should reasonably have known that (1) the passenger was impaired and, after the defendant dropped him off at his car, (2) the passenger intended to get behind the wheel and drive on the public roadway, endangering everyone along his route.
> 
> Every bit as much as the bar staff contributed to the patron's drunkenness (but not his driving), the Uber driver contributed by enabling his drunken passenger to drive (but not his drunkenness). The logic is so simple, the jury decides in favor of the plaintiff. Slam-dunk.


Pure BS. The driver dropped the passenger off at the requested location, nothing more. The driver is not personally acquainted with that passenger or his habits, nor was the driver in the passenger's presence while he was consuming alcohol earlier that evening, so he would not be held liable to magically assess that the passenger was; a. over the legal limit, b. in the vicinity of his vehicle, or c. intended to then drive said vehicle while legally impaired. Even a half-way sharp law *student* would be able to mount a successful defense against such ridiculous charges.

You sound like the type who'd sue gun manufacturers over crimes committed with firearms.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

RichR said:


> And I'll say it once more. Your 7-Eleven clerk didn't put the weapon in his hand. The Uber driver did. The Uber driver didn't just know he was drunk and would drive. The Uber driver _enabled _him to drive by delivering him to his car.
> 
> But, I've just sent the question to a good friend who's an attorney. I'll let y'all know what he says.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you like analogies, how about this: You and your friend are both concealed-weapons permit holders. You're both standing in your front yard. You're sober. He's _wasted_ and you know it. You hand him his weapon which you had borrowed the day before, telling him it's loaded. But, in his impaired condition, he takes aim at a neighbor kid running by on the sidewalk and shoots, assuming it to be empty. The child is killed. Are you liable at all?


That's not an analogy, that's a ludicrous straw man argument.

I've never met a single person who holds a CCW permit, (and I know plenty), who would *ever* "take aim at a neighbor kid running by on the sidewalk", (let alone pull the trigger), _regardless_ of whether he were drunk or sober or whether he thought the gun loaded or empty.

Besides, any responsible, respectful gun owner knows that when you hand a firearm to someone, you do so with the magazine removed and the action locked back, so the chamber is not only presumed empty, but visibly so.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Just to lighten up the discussion a bit- 

A couple of cops are cruising past a bar just at closing time, and see an obvious drunk staggering toward a car parked at the curb. They hang back, waiting for him to get in and start to drive, seeing a righteous bust coming. The drunk slowly makes his way to the driver's door, but fumbles his keys, dropping them in the street. It takes him awhile to get down on his knees to crawl around trying to find the keys.
In the meanwhile the bar empties, the other patrons drive away, and the lights go off. The cops continue watching the drunk, giggling over the drunk's antics and thinking how entertaining this story will be for their fellow officers.
Finally, the guy gets the keys, opens the door and crawls behind the wheel. After a few minutes he starts the car at last and pulls away from the curb. The cops make their move and pull him over.
"Sir, how much have you had to drink tonight?"
"Why I haven't had a drop to drink, Officer."
The guy sounds sober, but they get him out of the car and give him the field sobriety tests, which he passes easily.
"Sir, we saw you staggering around, dropping your keys, looking totally inebriated. Please explain yourself ."
"Well, Officer, I was the designated drunk!"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Maybe not in your state ... but I know plenty of bar owners and none of them are willing to risk their liquor license by serving someone who is too drunk


Bar owners will serve anyone more than enough to anyone, particularly if they tell them they are TNCing home. TNC driving is making bars and restaurants a LOT more money. After Uber started in my city bars and restaurants had their best quarter of biz in years.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Well this is going to be featured now I'm sure. The victim's family is going to sue the bar or the house party and Youber, first and you will be included in the case. There goes your pings and day job. I'm sure your friend's and family will want to know who the driver was who dropped the guy off at his car, oh that was you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Yep I tried to tell her not to drive the whole ride there. I offered to take her home several times and said she could always come back and get her car later. Explained at least three times that she could hurt or kill someone, pulled over by cops in the area, DUIs are expensive...I literally tried every argument I could think of to get her to change her mind. She was steadfast that she wanted to drive home.
> 
> I'm glad I posed this question to the forum. It is a good dialogue to have and has made me think more about how I will handle this type of situation in the future. Thanks for everyone's input!


It's pointless to reason with a drunk. There is something that compels certain people to get behind the wheel when they are trashed, regardless. Brain dead and belligerent to boot. I'm just happy to get them out of the vehicle. What they do from there is their business.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Bar owners will serve anyone more than enough to anyone, particularly if they tell them they are TNCing home. TNC driving is making bars and restaurants a LOT more money. After Uber started in my city bars and restaurants had their best quarter of biz in years.


Right and the ride is not to their car. Geez.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Pure BS. The driver dropped the passenger off at the requested location, nothing more. The driver is not personally acquainted with that passenger or his habits, nor was the driver in the passenger's presence while he was consuming alcohol earlier that evening, so he would not be held liable to magically assess that the passenger was; a. over the legal limit, b. in the vicinity of his vehicle, or c. intended to then drive said vehicle while legally impaired. Even a half-way sharp law *student* would be able to mount a successful defense against such ridiculous charges.
> 
> You sound like the type who'd sue gun manufacturers over crimes committed with firearms.


But...Even a half-way sharp law student would set you back way more than $24.00


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> Right and the ride is not to their car. Geez.


I drop drunks off at their cars every weekend. Some take trains into the city and Uber back to the parking areas. A lot of them are upscale folk, but they're still too drunk to drive.

People who have had very few drinks are too drunk to drive. But they do it anyway. I don't get paid to be a cop.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

No one is asking you to be a cop, you should be on 911 all night if you have that many pax. I guess you don't really care, I hope someone cares about you though in that situation.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It' no different imho than other forms of dangerous driving. Every weekend on the freeways there are crazy kids and drunken adults screaming down the highways often doing 100 mph+. I got better things to do than call the cops. I constantly watch for this kind of trouble from behind with pax in tow. But cop calls? Uh, no.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> No one is asking you to be a cop, you should be on 911 all night if you have that many pax. I guess you don't really care, I hope someone cares about you though in that situation.


It's got nothing to do with that. A pax pays me to drive them. My duty starts when they enter and ends when they exit and nothing more. The last thing I'd do is get a customer in trouble, even if they deserved it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's got nothing to do with that. A pax pays me to drive them. My duty starts when they enter and ends when they exit and nothing more. The last thing I'd do is get a customer in trouble, even if they deserved it.


It just sounds so ridiculous. so getting a pax in trouble, they would have no idea it was you who called 911, is more important to you than the people they run over? So you don't expect anyone to return your lost wallet, give you a jump when your battery dies, help you with directions, oh wait, open the door when your hands are full since those are a lot more riskier to help you out than you just calling 911. No one will change your mind, but it sounds nuts.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> It just sounds so ridiculous. so getting a pax in trouble, they would have no idea it was you who called 911, is more important to you than the people they run over? So you don't expect anyone to return your lost wallet, give you a jump when your battery dies, help you with directions, oh wait, open the door when your hands are full since those are a lot more riskier to help you out than you just calling 911. No one will change your mind, but it sounds nuts.


IF I wanted to be "impartial" I'd be calling the police on my own customers, daily. Sorry. Not interested in that gig. Making that equal to helping people out, which I do often enough, is not the same. It is no help to put anyone in the hands of the law, imho. They find and disrupt enough people's lives without my help.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> ...It is no help to put anyone in the hands of the law, imho. They find and disrupt enough people's lives without my help.


Amen.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> ...So you don't expect anyone to return your lost wallet, give you a jump when your battery dies, help you with directions, oh wait, open the door when your hands are full since those are a lot more riskier to help you out than you just calling 911. No one will change your mind, but it sounds nuts.


No, no, no, and no. I don't expect any of those things.

It's also a bit bizarre that you apparently equate personal courtesies to siccing the cops on someone from a position of ignorance.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

It isn't up to you or me to have someone arrested, that is with law enforcement, that is their job not yours. A good driver would have no problem calling 911. At least you don't expect anything from people. I think when it does happen to you, you'll think different.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> It isn't up to you or me to have someone arrested, that is with law enforcement, that is their job not yours. A good driver would have no problem calling 911. At least you don't expect anything from people. I think when it does happen to you, you'll think different.


It's also up to the popo to find suspected criminals to target for harassment, I mean "law enforcement". It's not my job. I won't paint a target on a citizen's back simply because they _may_ have had a few drinks. I don't equate that behavior with being "a good driver".

Ymmv.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I have a bit of disdain for "the law" if you can't tell.


There you go. You have your reasons. That said, such disdain doesn't strike me as helpful or even relevant to whether or not someone should or shouldn't call the police on a drunk driver.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

Seems to me the question is how visibly obvious the drunk was. On one extreme a person who drank a beer shouldn't have the cops called on them. Whereas the person staggering out of the bar, pounding a beer, yelling obscenities, and can barely get into the car should probably be reported to 911, regardless if there is a surge. If you have a ping in queue, most people will be understanding of you being a couple minutes late because you were reporting a drunk driver (and thereby making the roads more safe for them).

Police has several tests to confirm if someone is over the legal limit. Uber drivers do not. 

The burden of proof in a civil trial is Preponderance of the Evidence. Preponderance is based on the more convincing evidence and its probable truth or accuracy, and not on the amount of evidence. It's pretty convincing the bar sold him those 12 shots in an hour, and a fact that amount of alcohol would significantly intoxicate someone. Therefore the bar is liable.

The uber driver does not know how intoxicated the person is, nor that the person was going to drive. Even if he said so in the car, that cannot be proven. We are not required to wait and see what a pax is going to do after the trip is over. 

Is it the right thing to do to report someone you know is way to drunk to drive? Absolutely. Risk of a lawsuit if you don't? Well, people can always sue but they probably won't win. After all, the pax could have just walked, hitched a ride, or had a buddy take them to his car and later killed someone. The problem is, even fighting a legal battle you are guaranteed to win still costs money. More than the average surge fare will get you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> No I would not fault someone for not making a report that my house was on fire. It would be considerate of them to do so, but the fire would not be their fault and they would not ever be held liable for not calling.


If someone broke in your house and was raping and torturing your 5 year old kid would you not fault your neighbors for not calling 911 when they heard him/her screaming in pain? Would you think it was just "considerate" of them if they did do so?

At what point is it OK to turn a blind eye? Where, exactly do you draw the line?

Are you familiar with the Kitty Genovese case? Do you think perhaps it would have been nice if someone had called 911 for her?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Love watching the discussion degrade as it gets later. 

If I see a obvious drunk driver on the road, I always call 911
I have yet to drop off a drunk at their car, but I would drop a dime on them in a nanosecond. 

I spent most of my life in healthcare. 
The results of drunk driving are not pretty.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Love watching the discussion degrade as it gets later.
> 
> If I see a obvious drunk driver on the road, I always call 911
> I have yet to drop off a drunk at their car, but I would drop a dime on them in a nanosecond.
> ...


I understand and respect your perspective, but I don't share it.

Whenever I see someone driving erratically, I just think that person is damn lucky that I'm not a cop, and get the hell away from them. The day the local PD starts sending me paychecks is the day that I feel obligated to do something about it.

Isn't it nice that we are not _yet_ required to report people to The State?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

supernaut said:


> I understand and respect your perspective, but I don't share it.
> 
> Whenever I see someone driving erratically, I just think that person is damn lucky that I'm not a cop, and get the hell away from them. The day the local PD starts sending me paychecks is the day that I feel obligated to do something about it.
> 
> Isn't it nice that we are not _yet_ required to report people to The State? It's just one of our few lingering personal liberties.


Please don't vote.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Please don't vote.


Oh, I absolutely do. Cruz has my vote, this time round.

Ain't it grand that I'm not forced to act as an unpaid henchman of The State in order to exercise the elective franchise?

Let's also not pretend that the legal limit is representative of someone who's _truly_ too impaired to drive. Now, a beer and a half puts someone over it and they've been arbitrarily lowering that limit for decades.. as the purpose is truly the maximization of revenue collection, and not "safety", (much like most speed limits).

But hey, you're free to have your own opinions, and act accordingly.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't think i've ever had a scenario like that where I dropped a drunk off, and be told by him/her that they going to drive their car. I might call 911 but I am certainly not going to physically try to stop them.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I love watching mod/wannabe critique other posters. Go flamebait on some other thread rockinwhatever.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Y


scrurbscrud said:


> That's NOT the point whatsoever. It is our "business" to transport drunks. What they do once they are out of our vehicle is NOT our business.
> 
> IF you were all that concerned you wouldn't drive drunks IF you thought you'd have to fork them over to the police.
> 
> ...


You should come to Houston and check out the SEVEN crosses at one intersection where a drunk driver killed an entire family. Kids, parents, grandparents. How would you feel if you dropped off the pax, did nothing, and saw the next day on the news that they killed seven people? Because you didn't want to get THEM in trouble?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's frightning someone has to ask about doing the right thing.

You essentially put a drunk driver on the road and did nothing to stop it. Had they killed a family, that would be on you. 

Any reasonable person would call 911 without giving it a second thought.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

It's nuts. The drivers who do not call 911 shouldn't be driving. They give us a bad reputation. If you don't care about calling 911, you probably don't care about anything else. If you do, you have serious problems.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You should come to Houston and check out the SEVEN crosses at one intersection where a drunk driver killed an entire family. Kids, parents, grandparents. How would you feel if you dropped off the pax, did nothing, and saw the next day on the news that they killed seven people? Because you didn't want to get THEM in trouble?


Some of you should be working with MADD rather than TNC driving.

No one can be pleased over drunk driving deaths. I am not a fan of squealing on my customers, *regardless.*

We all know the police probably wouldn't catch many of such calls. So, how would you feel if you did call and it happened anyway? There is always more that can be done IF people are all that concerned about it, making THAT their job.

It's not my job. We drive lots and lots of drunks, continually. *But we don't and can't drive all of them everywhere nor keep track of what every one of them do or end up doing. That, I will not do. *I am not an informant.

Drivers are also hypocritical in these matters. There is not a one of us who hasn't texted a customer back while driving, even if it was just "K" texted back. Also just as dangerous and just as illegal, for one example. Every last one of us are also dealing with public drunkenness, also A CRIME in most jurisdictions.

*How far do you want to squeeze?*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> It's frightning someone has to ask about doing the right thing.
> 
> You essentially put a drunk driver on the road and did nothing to stop it. Had they killed a family, that would be on you.
> 
> Any reasonable person would call 911 without giving it a second thought.


*
Don't think for a minute I haven't struggled with these situations.* As stated prior, calling 911 just assuages our own guilt. *Were I really "responsible" I'd intervene, directly.*

And that poses other issues and possible dilemmas.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Some of you should be working with MADD rather than TNC driving.
> 
> No one can be pleased over drunk driving deaths. I am not a fan of squealing on my customers, *regardless.*
> 
> ...


You're still not getting it though. That's the problem. Somehow, for some reason you have an issue with the police first of all and yet they are the first ones to help you out. Gangbanger or not.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> You're still not getting it though. That's the problem. Somehow, for some reason you have an issue with the police first of all and yet they are the first ones to help you out. Gangbanger or not.


I also know a percentage of my pax are "more than likely" carrying illegal drugs. Hell, they talk about it. Am I to rat them out as well? I drive for scrap pay already. Turning the job into a morality play is not a requirement I'm interested in. I live under the dictates of *"judge not or YOU may be judged."* That's my rule.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

If I saw my pax shooting up in his car where I just dropped him off I would call that in too. No one is ratting out anyone, no one is snitching, no one is doing anything but letting the police know, that the guy you know, is drunk and is driving. That's it, very simple. Nothing more than that. I'm not giving out my name, they don't ask. They want the tags, the location and direction. That's it. I think you should consider changing your attitude as this definitely crosses over to other areas of your life.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

scrurbscrud said:


> Were I that concerned about drunk drivers, I would sit outside a bar and call police 24/7 for every drunk I observed getting into a vehicle.
> 
> It's not my job to control drunks other than when they are in my vehicle *nor is it my job to snitch to police.*


No, it's not your job, but it's a good thing to do. Better yet, think of it as covering your own ass. If the drunk kills somebody, the victim's lawyers are going to find every possible person to collect from. That will likely include the person who drove the drunk to the car and watched him get into it and didn't report.

Doesn't matter whether you win or lose in the case, you're facing a nightmare for not making a simple phone call.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> No, it's not your job, but it's a good thing to do. Better yet, think of it as covering your own ass. If the drunk kills somebody, the victim's lawyers are going to find every possible person to collect from. That will likely include the person who drove the drunk to the car and watched him get into it and didn't report.
> 
> Doesn't matter whether you win or lose in the case, you're facing a nightmare for not making a simple phone call.


The family will sue the company and the company will ban you. It's simple.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> No, it's not your job, but it's a good thing to do. Better yet, think of it as covering your own ass. If the drunk kills somebody, the victim's lawyers are going to find every possible person to collect from. That will likely include the person who drove the drunk to the car and watched him get into it and didn't report.
> 
> Doesn't matter whether you win or lose in the case, you're facing a nightmare for not making a simple phone call.





5 Star Guy said:


> The family will sue the company and the company will ban you. It's simple.


It is so sad that we live in such a litigious society. Everyone will be sued! Of course. Welcome to 'Murica!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

They are getting into Amber alerts now, probably to look good I'll give you that. Go tell your family, priest someone you regard highly and let them know you are not calling 911. I can't imagine they would be anything but disappointed. Sad.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Like I said, IF I were that concerned I'd post at a bar and call in. It's NOT my job, nor will I snitch to cops for the same reason.
> 
> Were we that concerned about drunks we'd call the police on every drunk pax for public drunkeness, which is also a crime. And a crime every last one of us overlooks for CASH.
> 
> So I hope you can see the hypocrisy in that.


In the OP's scenario, you are inadvertently witness to a crime.
In your scenario (posting outside a bar) you are intentionally placing yourself as a witness.

If you happen to see someone robbing a bank, mugging someone on the street, or breaking into a house,
would you call 911?

You call not just because it's a crime - but because what you are seeing is a danger to the public.
And that public could be you - or a family member, or a friend.
It's called civil responsibility.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

They should put a sign on their car, in case of accident do not call 911, I'm all set.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In the OP's scenario, you are inadvertently witness to a crime.
> In your scenario (posting outside a bar) you are intentionally placing yourself as a witness.
> 
> If you happen to see someone robbing a bank, mugging someone on the street, or breaking into a house,
> ...


And you miss the point, entirely. We are all to a very certain degree, constantly exposed to various forms of lawlessness. Even with ourselves, in our own actions, such as described previously.

I didn't start Uber driving expecting to be toting saints about. When I take on the responsibility to try to make other people legal it is a wasted case *that will never happen.*

Do you alert the police to prostitutes? Drug carriers? Shady business people? No. Yet we deal with these exposures, daily. I'm not about to even get on that band wagon. And that's my personal choice. Rat on and Uber on if that's yer call. But don't tell me you do it even handedly.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> They should put a sign on their car, in case of accident do not call 911, I'm all set.


Oh, heaven forbid that somebody MIGHT do something wrong. I really don't know what world some of you live in.

There might be an incident. In most cases, there probably won't be. We can't logically deal with what "might" happen.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tequila Jake said:


> No, it's not your job, but it's a good thing to do. Better yet, think of it as covering your own ass. If the drunk kills somebody, the victim's lawyers are going to find every possible person to collect from. That will likely include the person who drove the drunk to the car and watched him get into it and didn't report.
> 
> Doesn't matter whether you win or lose in the case, you're facing a nightmare for not making a simple phone call.


I didn't see nuthin. I didn't hear nuthin. That's my rule.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This might sound stupid for most of you but I felt good doing it.
> 
> I picked up this drunk dude from a bar/billiard place, he said he's going to pick up his car at his friend's house and then drive himself home, he lives approximate 5 miles from his friend's house. He was obviously drunk as sh*t and I know it can't be good to have him behind the wheel. I told him straight up that he's shouldn't drive, there are tons of cops out there. Blah blah blah fast forward, we got to his friend's house and I said to him, "Hey man, how about I end the trip here and give you a ride home for free so you don't have to drive." He agreed and I drove another 5 miles to his house. No, he didn't tip me but oh well. I didn't want to see the headline on the news the next day saying "Drunk driver killed family of four after being dropped of by Uber driver."


Good Job!!!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> It's frightning someone has to ask about doing the right thing.
> 
> You essentially put a drunk driver on the road and did nothing to stop it. Had they killed a family, that would be on you.
> 
> Any reasonable person would call 911 without giving it a second thought.


The key word here is reasonable.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> So I have to say, I kind of don't agree with you. I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police. It is something I would have done out of concern for public safety.
> 
> In this situation I had actually recieved a stacked ping and after dropping her off went to immediately pick up a passenger a few blocks down. I would have had to give up a surge ride to the airport to get on the phone with the police to report her. Had I not gotten the stacked ping I would have been more likely to have done so.
> 
> ...


Umm wow.... first off she was NOT a rational thinking adult at that time for obvious reasons you stated. 2nd if you saw someone breaking into someone's house or saw a couple fighting on the side of the street and one punches the other, you don't feel it's your civilian duty to try to help others that could or would have their safety inflicted upon? Humanity and compassion should supercede money always. To help you have more incite into that moral duty we all should have, I would think of the horrific idea that someone you love or care about is driving on the same route as that drunk lady and putting their lives and safety in jeopardy. Would you still feel the same way?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> Umm wow.... first off she was NOT a rational thinking adult at that time for obvious reasons you stated. 2nd if you saw someone breaking into someone's house or saw a couple fighting on the side of the street and one punches the other, you don't feel it's your civilian duty to try to help others that could or would have their safety inflicted upon? Humanity and compassion should supercede money always. To help you have more incite into that moral duty we all should have, I would think of the horrific idea that someone you love or care about is driving on the same route as that drunk lady and putting their lives and safety in jeopardy. Would you still feel the same way?


No I do not think it is my "civilian duty" to report a potential crime. I am not affiliated with law enforcement nor am I an officer of the law, therefore it is not my RESPONSIBILITY to do this.

My only responsibility in this situation is to get my pax safely from her pick up location to the destination of her choosing. If she had wanted to be dropped off in a crime ridden area on the corner, I would have dropped her off there. I cannot stop adults from their free will and choices. I am just here to provide a safe ride, nothing more. I believe she should have taken advantage of my services and allowed me to take her home, but she declined.

It is a choice to report crime not a "responsibility". if you want to go around and report every crime you see please be my guest.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> No I do not think it is my "civilian duty" to report a potential crime. I am not affiliated with law enforcement nor am I an officer of the law, therefore it is not my RESPONSIBILITY to do this.
> 
> My only responsibility in this situation is to get my pax safely from her pick up location to the destination of her choosing. If she had wanted to be dropped off in a crime ridden area on the corner, I would have dropped her off there. I cannot stop adults from their free will and choices. I am just here to provide a safe ride, nothing more. I believe she should have taken advantage of my services and allowed me to take her home, but she declined.
> 
> It is a choice to report crime not a "responsibility". if you want to go around and report every crime you see please be my guest.


OK well that makes perfect sense now? You said you spent several minutes trying to convince her not to drive (in another separate reply) but you also said you had another ping so had to leave so you could make some money. But dont you understand that you could have not tried convincing her for so long and instead opted to make a quick call to report her license plate to the police and possibly save someone's loved one or her own life? I really hope this comes from a place of ignorance instead of a place of narcissism.... And if it's ignorance, hopefully after this forum you'll end up being a bit more educated and make the better choice of saving someone's life over making a quick buck that will barely buy you a cup of Joe.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This might sound stupid for most of you but I felt good doing it.
> 
> I picked up this drunk dude from a bar/billiard place, he said he's going to pick up his car at his friend's house and then drive himself home, he lives approximate 5 miles from his friend's house. He was obviously drunk as sh*t and I know it can't be good to have him behind the wheel. I told him straight up that he's shouldn't drive, there are tons of cops out there. Blah blah blah fast forward, we got to his friend's house and I said to him, "Hey man, how about I end the trip here and give you a ride home for free so you don't have to drive." He agreed and I drove another 5 miles to his house. No, he didn't tip me but oh well. I didn't want to see the headline on the news the next day saying "Drunk driver killed family of four after being dropped of by Uber driver."





[email protected] said:


> This might sound stupid for most of you but I felt good doing it.


Thank you so much!!! Could have saved a life that could have been someone's son,daughter, mom, dad, brother, sister, friend etc... ❤ Need more people like you in thisworld!


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> OK well that makes perfect sense now? You said you spent several minutes trying to convince her not to drive (in another separate reply) but you also said you had another ping so had to leave so you could make some money. But dont you understand that you could have not tried convincing her for so long and instead opted to make a quick call to report her license plate to the police and possibly save someone's loved one or her own life? I really hope this comes from a place of ignorance instead of a place of narcissism.... And if it's ignorance, hopefully after this forum you'll end up being a bit more educated and make the better choice of saving someone's life over making a quick buck that will barely buy you a cup of Joe.


Yes you are so right. I should have just called the cops on her while she was still in my car. It would have saved me some time, allowed me to get to my next job in a timely manner and the driver would have gotten her just desserts from the police. Everyone wins right?

Except me. Because she could have gotten aggressive if I did this, my rating from her would suffer, etc. Sorry you don't see it anyway but yours but there was nothing for me to gain by calling the police on her.

It would have been something I did out of the goodness of my heart for public safety. I didn't have time to dwell and moved on instead. I have other things to do with my time than trying to catch people in criminal acts.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> No I do not think it is my "civilian duty" to report a potential crime. I am not affiliated with law enforcement nor am I an officer of the law, therefore it is not my RESPONSIBILITY to do this.
> 
> My only responsibility in this situation is to get my pax safely from her pick up location to the destination of her choosing. If she had wanted to be dropped off in a crime ridden area on the corner, I would have dropped her off there. I cannot stop adults from their free will and choices. I am just here to provide a safe ride, nothing more. I believe she should have taken advantage of my services and allowed me to take her home, but she declined.
> 
> It is a choice to report crime not a "responsibility". if you want to go around and report every crime you see please be my guest.


I'm not sure why you don't understand the issue here. We never said it's "your" duty to stop her. Some of us are just saying that reporting it to the police would be the ethical and moral thing to do and let the POLICE stop her. I guess it's just that it's innate in some us humans to help look out for others and have some compassion for other people who might be in harms way. People do go out of their way to help save lives everyday (civilians, paramedics, firefighters, and police... Etc.) and I am so thankful for those souls who live amongst us. It's a sincere moment of a selfless and compassionate act of kindness and generosity which this world could use more of.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Yes you are so right. I should have just called the cops on her while she was still in my car. It would have saved me some time, allowed me to get to my next job in a timely manner and the driver would have gotten her just desserts from the police. Everyone wins right?
> 
> Except me. Because she could have gotten aggressive if I did this, my rating from her would suffer, etc. Sorry you don't see it anyway but yours but there was nothing for me to gain by calling the police on her.
> 
> It would have been something I did out of the goodness of my heart for public safety. I didn't have time to dwell and moved on instead. I have other things to do with my time than trying to catch people in criminal acts.


I'm sorry I am having a difficult time seeing your point of view on this but your worried about your ratings!?! and making money!?! over someone else's possible suffering of losing a loved one due to a drunk driver that could have been stopped.


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

I would call 911 because I couldn't live with the guilt of hearing on the news the next morning that that driver killed an innocent person. I think that would haunt me the rest of my life. I think sometimes doing the right thing is a very hard thing to do and this is one of those times.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Yes you are so right. I should have just called the cops on her while she was still in my car. It would have saved me some time, allowed me to get to my next job in a timely manner and the driver would have gotten her just desserts from the police. Everyone wins right?
> 
> Except me. Because she could have gotten aggressive if I did this, my rating from her would suffer, etc. Sorry you don't see it anyway but yours but there was nothing for me to gain by calling the police on her.
> 
> It would have been something I did out of the goodness of my heart for public safety. I didn't have time to dwell and moved on instead. I have other things to do with my time than trying to catch people in criminal acts.


If you saw someone setting a house on fire would you call 911?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

All you had to do is call 911 and give them the tag number and the direction the drunk was heading and then move on to your precious pool ride. 20 seconds out of your day to potentially safe a life...but no.....too much effort.

Unbelievable how totally irresponsible and self-absorbed some people are.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> Haha you are funny! Are you a lawyer? Any facts to back up this assertion. Prior court cases where this was the case?


I sent the question to a good friend who also happens to be a lawyer:

Let's say a taxi driver picks up a passenger at a bar, and the passenger is obviously drunk. He's stumbling and slurring-his-speech drunk. Said passenger asks the cabbie to drop him off at his car so he can drive home. On his way home, the drunk driver kills someone. How likely is it that a jury could find the cabbie liable in a civil case? Would it make any difference if the cab had been called (and paid for, or not) by the bartender?​
His reply:

It's not an easy question. Lots of liability questions like this are state-specific, and revolve around the particular laws and court cases in the jurisdiction where they occur.

I'd say the best theory of liability would be negligence, claiming that the cabbie failed to adhere to a reasonably prudent person's standard of behavior in the situation. There are plenty of arguments that would be made about whether or not dropping a drunk off at his car was negligent - the possibility that the passenger was joking about driving, for instance (the "obviously drunk" part would be litigated as well) - as well as whether the cabbie was the "proximate cause" of the drunk driving death (an analysis of whether the whole situation would have occurred "but for" the cabbie's actions).

When you're looking at damages, the issue of comparative negligence would be discussed (and that's where the bartender's actions would become relevant). The Erin Andrews lawsuit was based on negligence, and the damages were split 51% to one party and 49% to the other. The bartender would've had better knowledge about how drunk the man was (unless he claims that someone else gave him drinks), but he also is more removed from the ultimate result. (Lots of states passed "dram shop laws" in response to these types of lawsuits, which makes a bartender who serves an intoxicated patron strictly liable (in other words the degree of proximity doesn't matter) for any damages resulting from the intoxication.

So the ultimate answer you'll get, as you'll get in 98% of the times you ask an attorney a question, is "it depends."​I rest my case.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

RichR said:


> I sent the question to a good friend who also happens to be a lawyer:


Legalities aside, this comes down to simply being a decent human being.

This also speaks to the type of drivers Uber is stuck with, who would rather chase a pool ride then take the few seconds to dial 911 and do the right thing.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

RichR said:


> ​I rest my case.


You've made no case.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> Legalities aside, this comes down to simply being a decent human being.


Even indecent human beings need to be aware of the situations where their (in)actions could land them in court and turn their lives upside down.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Interestingly enough, in 3500 rides, many of them late night, I have never had an intoxicated person (at least to a level I could detect) ask to be taken back to their car.


Same for me.


Beur said:


> It's nice to know that you'll put people in danger for $24 I'll be sure to stay out of Atlanta.


He's responsible for putting you in danger by taking you where you wanted to go? LOL.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

Like I said, it depends on how obviously drunk the pax was. It is a judgement call. The lawsuit argument really doesn't apply beyond the fact that you would be forced to spend money to defend yourself in something you are likely to not get a negative verdict with representation.

It is more of an ethical question, and as such is a lot more murky. If the driver feels that the pax is so intoxicated and aggressive that there is a high probability of someone else being hurt or killed, they should try to dissuade the pax from doing so including calling 911. Where that line is for a driver will vary with each driver because it is a judgement call. It is not fair to say that just because a driver is drunk means they are going to get in a wreck and there is going to be fatalities. But the risk does increase per drink over a given time. Where I draw that line vs. someone else will be different. But calling 911 on every single drunk person is not practical, nor effective because you are taking up resources on someone with a .09 BAC that could well have been used to remove a driver with a .15 BAC. A much greater risk on the road.

By the same token, not reporting someone because that makes you a snitch doesn't really apply. This question is a matter of degrees, and leeway is given with people by taking this approach. But when you have someone that is so intoxicated and is exhibiting a flagrant disregard for other people's safety then what choice have they really left you as the driver? Again, we are not talking about the guy who just had a couple beers, but the one who fell flat on his face twice before he even gets in your car.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Drunk driving is like what they say about porn, you know it when you see it and yet it's tough to explain. The thread is about dropping your pax to their car, drunk and not about what your drunk pax is going to do if he's not driving or how drunk someone is. Drunk is drunk, we all know what that is, it's what are you going to do about it? Do you also keep a wallet you find on the street, an ethical issue and could be considered illegal if you keep it. Kid saw an ipad at a Panera, which someone left [and took it]. The police went after him, it wasn't finder's keepers.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

The_Mouser said:


> Like I said, it depends on how obviously drunk the pax was. It is a judgement call. The lawsuit argument really doesn't apply beyond the fact that you would be forced to spend money to defend yourself in something you are likely to not get a negative verdict with representation.
> 
> It is more of an ethical question, and as such is a lot more murky. If the driver feels that the pax is so intoxicated and aggressive that there is a high probability of someone else being hurt or killed, they should try to dissuade the pax from doing so including calling 911. Where that line is for a driver will vary with each driver because it is a judgement call. It is not fair to say that just because a driver is drunk means they are going to get in a wreck and there is going to be fatalities. But the risk does increase per drink over a given time. Where I draw that line vs. someone else will be different. But calling 911 on every single drunk person is not practical, nor effective because you are taking up resources on someone with a .09 BAC that could well have been used to remove a driver with a .15 BAC. A much greater risk on the road.
> 
> By the same token, not reporting someone because that makes you a snitch doesn't really apply. This question is a matter of degrees, and leeway is given with people by taking this approach. But when you have someone that is so intoxicated and is exhibiting a flagrant disregard for other people's safety then what choice have they really left you as the driver? Again, we are not talking about the guy who just had a couple beers, but the one who fell flat on his face twice before he even gets in your car.


The drunk girl actually told me that she was under the legal limit. She said she had blown into a breathalyzer two hours prior to me picking her up and said she got a 0.05. She had gone to the friend's hoise that I picked her up from to sober up but instead had another drink.

She was able to walk a straight line and I watched her walk away from the car without a stumble or misstep.

I do not have an Ubermobile with breathalyzer attachment do there is no way to know exactly how drunk she was except from her actions. She seemed drunk, but again who knows if she was really over the LEGAL limit.



5 Star Guy said:


> Drunk driving is like what they say about porn, you know it when you see it and yet it's tough to explain. The thread is about dropping your pax to their car, drunk and not about what your drunk pax is going to do if he's not driving or how drunk someone is. Drunk is drunk, we all know what that is, it's what are you going to do about it? Do you also keep a wallet you find on the street, an ethical issue and could be considered illegal if you keep it. Kid saw an ipad at a Panera, which someone left [and took it]. The police went after him, it wasn't finder's keepers.


But the question is how drunk!

No breathalyzer = no way to know


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The_Mouser said:


> not reporting someone because that makes you a snitch doesn't really apply.


The "snitch" argument is prison mentality. This speaks to the type of drivers Uber has out there. At least some of them, and definitely one in Atlanta.

Since Uber hires criminals, and are proud of it, this thread doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> She was definitely over the limit, couldn't even order an Uber properly and slurred our entire conversation. She definitely did not need to be on the road





NuberUber said:


> She was able to walk a straight line and I watched her walk away from the car without a stumble or misstep.


The first quote (shown above) is what you wrote this morning in the original post. Your words: "definitely over the limit" "slurred our entire conversation' "definitely did not need to be on the road" After 10 pages of comments, where 85% of the comments were how reckless and irresponsible you are, you now come back (second quote shown above) and claim she could walk a straight line and how now you don't even know if she was drunk.

Such an obvious attempt at rationalizing negligent behavior. If you now are claiming she wasn't drunk, why did you feel compelled to waste everyone's time with your made up post?

Instead of admitting you were wrong, you spend the day arguing your crazy point and when that fails you resort to trying to sugar-coat your original post.

The funny thing about psychotics is that they are compulsive liars and will never admit they are wrong.

You're perfect for Uber.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh no here we go. Someone who goes to a friend's house to sober up and drinks instead is drunk and too drunk to drive.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Drunk driving is like what they say about porn, you know it when you see it and yet it's tough to explain. The thread is about dropping your pax to their car, drunk and not about what your drunk pax is going to do if he's not driving or how drunk someone is. Drunk is drunk, we all know what that is...


Horseapples. There are objective measurements to determine BAC for a reason.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> The first quote is what you wrote this morning in the original post. Your words: "definitely over the limit" "slurred our entire conversation' "definitely did not need to be on the road" After 10 pages of comments, where 85% of the comments were how reckless and irresponsible you are, you now come back and claim she could walk a straight line and how now you don't even know if she was drunk.
> 
> Such an obvious attempt at rationalizing negligent behavior. If you now are claiming she wasn't drunk, why did you feel compelled to waste everyone's time with your made up post?
> 
> ...


Frankly you troll every thread I ever write in, so not sure why this would be an exception! Please find someone else who you like more than me to troll.

My point is that I have no idea how drunk she was and it is none of my damn business!!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Frankly you troll every thread I ever write in


Calling you out on lies is not trolling. You are not that special to me. Get help.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Horseapples. There are objective measurements to determine BAC for a reason.


The first one is a decrease in judgement when you are drunk, like having a drink when you intended to sober up.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> She seemed drunk, but again who knows if she was really over the LEGAL limit.


There is or was a slogan, impairment begins with the first drink. A breathalizer is only so accurate. _personally wouldn't concern myself with guesing what a person's bac might be in relation to the legal limit. What gets my attention is if someone appears impaired, some people brag about being wasted.

I had a pax I was sent to take to the ER. He came to the taxi smelling like a chem lab, looked s if he had a hole in his forehead, was wearing what looked like pajamas and wanted me to take him to his mother....... Bethlehem Pa. I took him to the Er. He got agitated around campus. I hit him up around for the fare before turning into the hospital to test where he was at. He tried to climb out the window. I called 911, they notified the ER of what was heading there way it went from there.

I was personally worried the guy might have wandered off into the woods or traffic or get out of hand in the ER. That was my metric. In the end it worked out, sort of. The kid came out to the base and left money with the dispatch. He was cool about everything and relatively thankful and apologetic. He had been a grad student, lost his marbles to meth. I got him at the end of a two week meth binge. He had taken a hit of Molly thinking it was meth, they clashed.

As a driver, you do the best with what you have to work with. I had a guy going through heroin withdrawal heading to the hospital in a snow storm this January..... he was going to get help, he was thrashing about like a gaffed tuna, but he wasn't a threat to me, and only seemed in agony but not in danger, business as usual.

It is one thing to suggest on this thread how a given person will respond to a situation, but from my experience, I hope to respond within what I believe to be an acceptable range of choices. Things can happen quickly.

As a general rule, I try not to allow my next call to hold me hostage and keep me from making the best decision possible. TNC drivers should fight for a system which allows them to be cool when needed and not be penalized. My guess is there has got to be an underlying fear calling the police on a pax could come back to haunt them somehow. That hasn't been directly expressed, but there is hints of it._


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> The drunk girl actually told me that she was under the legal limit. She said she had blown into a breathalyzer two hours prior to me picking her up and said she got a 0.05. She had gone to the friend's hoise that I picked her up from to sober up but instead had another drink.


Do you realize that even if she had not had another drink she would continue to get drunker. It takes about 2 hours for someone to complete absorb all of the alcohol they ingest. So for 2 hours after you stop drinking your BAL is increasing.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Snowtop said:


> Do you realize that even if she had not had another drink she would continue to get drunker. It takes about 2 hours for someone to complete absorb all of the alcohol they ingest. So for 2 hours after you stop drinking your BAL is increasing.


Really? Increasing for _two hours _after you stop drinking? I don't think so. In fact, I'm so sure that's not true, I'm not going to try to refute it with data. You or someone else will have to find it.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

The only thing that this whole thread has to do with Uber is that it is on an Uber message board. We as people do have some responsibility to keep ourselves, our family, and others safe. Nobody has asked anyone to confront a potential criminal or step in front of a bullit. All that has been suggested is a call to 911 to report a potentially dangerous situation.

Some of you on the board would be standing in an airport and listen to 2 people discussing blowing up an airplane going to Chicago and say "I am going to Miami, not my problem". Or see 2 kinds entering a high school strapped and loaded and say "my kids go to a different school. not my problem".

Again this is not an Uber question...it is a question of basic humanity. Whether is a current, former, or possible passenger is totally irrelevant.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RichR said:


> Really? _Two hours?_ I don't think so. In fact, I'm so sure that's not true, I'm not going to try to refute it with data. You or someone else will have to find it.


I don't know about two hours, but the rate at which a person metabolizes alcohol does take time. In PA, BAC does not mean everything. A person can be found to be under the legal limit, but impaired or under the influence. Such a charge would probably require an officer to witness the person driving erratically, the sobriety test might point to that.

In PA, you do not need to be over the bac legal limit to complicate your life by way of drinking and driving.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

RichR said:


> Really? Increasing for _two hours _after you stop drinking? I don't think so. In fact, I'm so sure that's not true, I'm not going to try to refute it with data. You or someone else will have to find it.


When I was a youngster I was in a bad car accident while driving drunk. Yes I am not proud of myself. In my state because they did not get the blood drawn within 2 hours I was acquitted of the DUI. Why, behucause they ruled they did not know how drunk I was at the time of the accident. 2 1/2 hours after the accident I was still absorbing alcohol.

Thank god I only hurt myself. Hit a tree.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Snowtop said:


> The only thing that this whole thread has to do with Uber is that it is on an Uber message board. We as people do have some responsibility to keep ourselves, our family, and others safe. Nobody has asked anyone to confront a potential criminal or step in front of a bullit. All that has been suggested is a call to 911 to report a potentially dangerous situation.
> 
> Some of you on the board would be standing in an airport and listen to 2 people discussing blowing up an airplane going to Chicago and say "I am going to Miami, not my problem". Or see 2 kinds entering a high school strapped and loaded and say "my kids go to a different school. not my problem".
> 
> Again this is not an Uber question...it is a question of basic humanity. Whether is a current, former, or possible passenger is totally irrelevant.


No, the problem is that some people equate deliberate, premeditated murder with a mere suspicion that someone who _might_ be seriously impaired by alcohol _might_ drive.

That's ludicrous.

You're also absolutely wrong in your assertion about the "2 hour rule". 1 shot/beer/glass of wine is metabolized by the liver over a ~2 hour period. That means that your body eliminates it within 2 hours, not that you continue to "get drunker" during that period. You have it exactly backwards.

How hard did you hit your head in that accident?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

https://prevention.gwu.edu/alcohol-absorption


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Snowtop said:


> Do you realize that even if she had not had another drink she would continue to get drunker. It takes about 2 hours for someone to complete absorb all of the alcohol they ingest. So for 2 hours after you stop drinking your BAL is increasing.





Snowtop said:


> When I was a youngster I was in a bad car accident while driving drunk. Yes I am not proud of myself. In my state because they did not get the blood drawn within 2 hours I was acquitted of the DUI. Why, behucause they ruled they did not know how drunk I was at the time of the accident. 2 1/2 hours after the accident I was still absorbing alcohol.
> 
> Thank god I only hurt myself. Hit a tree.


Your stomach contents are absorbed approximately 30-40 minutes after consumption. You will not continue to get drunker over a period of 2 hours after you have a drink.

The reason it is important to be tested by the police within a two hour period is because you metabolize the alcohol in your system and your BAC will drop due to this. Hope that helps clarify!

No it was not too smart for my pax to go have another drink but again, whether she was at the legal limit is not my place to judge.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Not might drive, these are pax apparently getting in their car and driving off, that's is the whole issue here and why it is a Youber issue and morality issue. There's no doubt the family is taking them to court and you'll be canned, at a minimum.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Not might drive, these are pax apparently getting in their car and driving off, that's is the whole issue here and why it is a Youber issue and morality issue. There's no doubt the family is taking them to court and you'll be canned, at a minimum.


Acting as an unpaid deputy Dawg based on mere suspicion is now compelled by "morality", is it?

The sanctimony is getting pretty thick in here....


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Acting as an unpaid deputy Dawg based on mere suspicion is now compelled by "morality", is it?
> 
> The sanctimony is getting pretty thick in here....


Great, like I said put a sign on your window that says please don't call 911 when I'm in an accident, I'm all set.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

supernaut said:


> You're also absolutely wrong in your assertion about the "2 hour rule". 1 shot/beer/glass of wine is metabolized by the liver over a ~2 hour period. That means that your body eliminates it within 2 hours, not that you continue to "get drunker" during that period. You have it exactly backwards.


From the George Washington University:

"One serving of alcohol is fully absorbed into the blood stream within 30 minutes to 2 hours after intake. This is because the body can metabolize about 0.25 ounces of alcohol per hour. However, the effects of alcohol vary by individual and by how much alcohol they drink in one session. In fact, the effects and levels of alcohol in the body depend upon a number of factors:

• a person's size and weight

• individual metabolism rate

• related food intake

• the beverage consumed

Generally speaking, alcohol is absorbed into the blood relatively quickly and metabolized more slowly. In an average 150 pound person, for example, each drink adds 0.02% to BAC and hour that passes removes 0.01% from it. This is why alcohol concentrations build steadily throughout a drinking session."

From my experience as a taxi driver, _ have found pax to be decent about keeping track of how much they drink, if anything they are prone to exaggerate. I also tend to believe that the typical pax, particularly one going out to party tends to have a very distorted concept of time. If a pax tells me they were at a bar for an hour, their friend sitting next to them is just as likely to suggest they were there for fifteen minutes.

Anyone who drives the party crowd, take not of the lack of agreement over how long different members of a group believe they were at anyone given place. _


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Great, like I said put a sign on your window that says please don't call 911 when I'm in an accident, I'm all set.


I think your problem largely come from the ASSUMPTION that everyone picks up the phone to report every suspected crime they see. It is definitely not the case.

See: Diffusion of responsibility. Human nature is not always what you want it to be!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I think your problem largely come from the ASSUMPTION that everyone picks up the phone to report every suspected crime they see. It is definitely not the case.
> 
> See: Diffusion of responsibility. Human nature is not always what you want it to be!


I get that, however this guy was just in your car and you see him getting in his car driving off, drunk. That's the only issue here.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I think your problem largely come from the ASSUMPTION that everyone picks up the phone to report every suspected crime they see. It is definitely not the case.
> 
> See: Diffusion of responsibility. Human nature is not always what you want it to be!


That is something you have been projecting since the beginning of the thread. That is not what is being suggested in any shape or form. The premise is you have a pax who seems to be impaired and a threat, they are about to drive. How do yo respond? That has been the core concern. What you just posted above........ That has not been implied by those who believe they would make the call.

That comes off is something you are projecting, I don't buy into that assertion.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Breaking news, MA State Trooper killed on the highway, father of six children from 4-17, was 44 years old. Driver was speeding and crossed all three lanes and hit the cruiser. Now you're still going to say that you're not going to call 911 when your pax is driving drunk is absurd and gives good drivers a bad reputation.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

supernaut said:


> someone who _might_ be seriously impaired by alcohol _might_ drive.


Since this post is about, in the words of the OP who stated, "She was definitely over the limit, couldn't even order an Uber properly and slurred our entire conversation. She definitely did not need to be on the road" the question about her impairment was only brought into question after the OP got trashed from the vast majority of responses. You two can quibble over legal limit all you want. This thread and the attempts at back-tracking and rationalization by the OP speaks for itself.

At the end of the day, the OP watched a drunk person get into her car at 4:00 am and did nothing except rush off to a Uber pool ride. 85% of the people who responded to the OP would have done the right thing and called 911.

Just go back and re-read the comments.

I find it funny that the OP starts a thread posing the question, "Would you call the cops on a drunk driving PAX?" The OP didn't seem to have any problem knowing the PAX was drunk when she posed the question to start this thread. In fact, she went on and described how drunk she was.

After 10 pages of mostly members who were appalled at the irresponsibility of the OP, the OP then spends the day playing counterpoint to all the members who would do the right thing. Who's the Troll?

Just because this forum has members who are responsible members of society, don't get upset when you can't convince us to do the wrong thing. Furthermore, don't expect people to follow your attempt to minimize the behavior, when there is a paper trail of threads, previously written, that negate everything the OP is currently selling.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Breaking news, MA State Trooper killed on the highway, father of six children from 4-17, was 44 years old. Driver was speeding and crossed all three lanes and hit the cruiser. Now you're still going to say that you're not going to call 911 when your pax is driving drunk is absurd and gives good drivers a bad reputation.


That's unfortunate, and *completely* irrelevant to the discussion here.

You don't argue well, 5 Star Guy. I'd just quit now, were I you.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Great, like I said put a sign on your window that says please don't call 911 when I'm in an accident, I'm all set.


Police/paramedics responding to an accident has exactly zero to do with the discussion here.

However; if I'm ever in an accident that actually kills me, they can take their time. I'm not an organ donor.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> That's unfortunate, and *completely* irrelevant to the discussion here.
> 
> You don't argue well, 5 Star Guy. I'd just quit now, were I you.


Not at all, if and I say if the driver was drunk, not sure how you have an accident like that on a clear sunny day unless distracted, on drugs or meds or drunk that could've been your pax who you didn't call about. Geez.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Police/paramedics responding to an accident has exactly zero to do with the discussion here.
> 
> However; if I'm ever in an accident that actually kills me, they can take their time. I'm not an organ donor.


Sure it does, why should someone call 911 for you is the point?


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Not at all, if and I say if the driver was drunk, not sure how you have an accident like that on a clear sunny day unless distracted, on drugs or meds or drunk that could've been your pax who you didn't call about. Geez.


You didn't even do so much as provide a link to the story, much less any proof of what caused this accident. Your "guesses" are worthless.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> You didn't even do so much as provide a link to the story, much less any proof of what caused this accident. Your "guesses" are worthless.


Geez, that's sad. The Trooper is dead, from a wreckless driver. Sorry I don't have all the facts, it could be from a drunk driver.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Sure it does, why should someone call 911 for you is the point?


If you don't understand the difference between authorities responding to an accident or crime that has already occurred, as opposed to calling 911 for something you suspect _might_ happen, I can't help you.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> ...Sorry I don't have all the facts...


That's exactly my point. You have no idea what event/s led to that collision, (it's possible that it wasn't even an accident), yet you claim the fact that it occurred supports your argument in this thread.

It doesn't.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I get that, however this guy was just in your car and you see him getting in his car driving off, drunk. That's the only issue here.


I actually didn't see her get into her car or drive off drunk. I dropped her at the club and went about my merry way. These are the ASSUMPTIONS you keep throwing my way that are completely incorrect. I have no idea how her driving was or if she even made it to her car.



Huberis said:


> That is something you have been projecting since the beginning of the thread. That is not what is being suggested in any shape or form. The premise is you have a pax who seems to be impaired and a threat, they are about to drive. How do yo respond? That has been the core concern. What you just posted above........ That has not been implied by those who believe they would make the call.
> 
> That comes off is something you are projecting, I don't buy into that assertion.


Thanks for that. The assumption comment was mostly for 5 Star Guy who keeps throwing the shade.

I started this thread because my incident got me to thinking what the appropriate thing to do in this situation would be. As the poll shows thus far, not everyone would react the same way as I in this situation, but I am far from alone in not wanting to get involved further by calling cops etc.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> If you don't understand the difference between authorities responding to an accident or crime that has already occurred, as opposed to calling 911 for something you suspect _might_ happen, I can't help you.


So funny, ok, those who do not call 911 about a guy who was just in their car will not call 911 for anything else, including an accident. Let someone else call, is my point. Not sure what your point is.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> So funny, ok, those who do not call 911 about a guy who was just in their car will not call 911 for anything else, including an accident. Let someone else call, is my point. Not sure what your point is.


Good grief you love to generalize and make assumptions about behavior without any data or knowledge. Maybe you should quit while you are ahead??? Or are you at this point?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I actually didn't see her get into her car or drive off drunk. I dropped her at the club and went about my merry way. These are the ASSUMPTIONS you keep throwing my way that are completely incorrect. I have no idea how her driving was or if she even made it to her car.
> 
> Thanks for that. The assumption comment was mostly for 5 Star Guy who keeps throwing the shade.
> 
> I started this thread because my incident got me to thinking what the appropriate thing to do in this situation would be. As the poll shows thus far, not everyone would react the same way as I in this situation, but I am far from alone in not wanting to get involved further by calling cops etc.


I haven't thrown any shade at you, ever well maybe until now when you say not wanting to get involved further. What exactly do you think is going to happen and what are you afraid of? So there's some shade for you.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location. I finally located her and got her into the car.
> 
> When I verified the destination address she had put into the app (which was obviously a residence) she said she had changed her mind and gave me the address of a strip club she had left her car at instead. Since it was 4 in the morning, I was pretty sure the place was not open. I inquired if she was meeting someone there and she said she was going to get her car and drive home (around 15 miles from the club).
> 
> ...


I ain't no snitch.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

supernaut said:


> Police/paramedics responding to an accident has exactly zero to do with the discussion here.
> 
> However; if I'm ever in an accident that actually kills me, they can take their time. I'm not an organ donor.


That figures....


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

observer said:


> That figures....


Ah yes, I'm _such_ a heartless monster.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm all for first responders not responding to those who don't deserve it, like a terroist getting shot by police should not go to the hospital. You're screwed if I think you deserve it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

supernaut said:


> Ah yes, I'm _such_ a heartless monster.


I thought you weren't an organ donor? Who's got your heart?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

All kidding aside, this has been an interesting thread. Made a lot of people think what should be done. Hopefully if the occasion ever does come up, their decision will be easier.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I'm all for first responders not responding to those who don't deserve it, like a terroist getting shot by police should not go to the hospital. You're screwed if I think you deserve it.


Everyone should receive emergency medical treatment, even terrorists. Of course, they should then receive a swift trial and, if guilty, be publicly hanged shortly thereafter, but I digress.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

observer said:


> I thought you weren't an organ donor? Who's got your heart?


A woman, of course.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm all for leaving the government out of it and saving taxpayer money. That's where I disagree with you, also.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

supernaut said:


> A woman, of course.


Hmmmm, maybe that's why mine is in pieces.....


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I ain't no snitch.


That is either sound like something people proclaim in middle school or something you hear in a cliche gangster movie. All it suggests to me is that maintaining some sense of preserving detest for in this case the police is worth giving a potential menace a free pass.

Your comment more importance with maintaining the way your present yourself to the world than having concern for the safety of other not privy to even the information you have: That the driver is likely impaired.

If you drop the guy, I would assume, the logical thing is to turn your back on the situation and drive the other way. You are the only person at that point armed with enough information to make even that most basic decision. So, you may not be a snitch, but at some point, you may want to concern yourself with being a coward who isn't able to do what's right for fear of how others may see you.

When I read on here people suggesting they wont call the police because they aren't snitches, doesn't that suggest a fear of being labeled? Aren't we supposed to get over that in high school or college?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Thanks for that. The assumption comment was mostly for 5 Star Guy who keeps throwing the shade.
> 
> I started this thread because my incident got me to thinking what the appropriate thing to do in this situation would be. As the poll shows thus far, not everyone would react the same way as I in this situation, but I am far from alone in not wanting to get involved further by calling cops etc.


Here is a suggestion that may simplify matters for you. Maybe. Much of this thread seems so focused on the pax's likely bac. what is the formula??? How much and when did she drink etc?

All you need to worry about is if you see the person going for their car and your overriding response is that the person seems likely to hurt someone including themselves, you stop and consider your options based on your observations and best judgement.

Are they likely to hurt someone? That's about it. It is rarely an issue. It does not mean you are responsible for their action an hour from dropping them, but if they seem to present a threat, you want to be real about it. BAC isn't all that important, you do not know. Ask yourself honestly, is this person a threat or not? You go from there. The rest as a friend of mine said, comes out in the wash.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I always phone in the impaired driver. My kids used to get a kick out of being in the car with me, following drunks until the police caught up. I had to stick around one time and give a detailed witness statement.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Huberis said:


> That is either sound like something people proclaim in middle school or something you hear in a cliche gangster movie. All it suggests to me is that maintaining some sense of preserving detest for in this case the police is worth giving a potential menace a free pass.
> 
> Your comment more importance with maintaining the way your present yourself to the world than having concern for the safety of other not privy to even the information you have: That the driver is likely impaired.
> 
> ...


Excellent Op Ed piece there, Hube. I like your POV.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Excellent Op Ed piece there, Hube. I like your POV.


Thanks, it could use some editing, I am juggling a couple things around the house, but the idea is there.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I've called the cops on more than one drunk in my day and I'd do it again in a heart beat. Too many people dead because of these idiots.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> So I have to say, I kind of don't agree with you. I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police. It is something I would have done out of concern for public safety.
> 
> In this situation I had actually recieved a stacked ping and after dropping her off went to immediately pick up a passenger a few blocks down. I would have had to give up a surge ride to the airport to get on the phone with the police to report her. Had I not gotten the stacked ping I would have been more likely to have done so.
> 
> ...


Yeah I bet you wouldn't think the same if you had kids in the area. It is of much personal selfishness to not care about your fellow innocent citizens. Come on - how stupid!


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Haha you are funny! Are you a lawyer? Any facts to back up this assertion. Prior court cases where this was the case?
> 
> I don't talk on the phone when I have a pax. Ever. It is bad service and can be distracting/dangerous.


Sure. Visit this article pretty good.

http://www.claimsjournal.com/news/national/2014/01/02/242115.htm


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

supernaut said:


> No, the problem is that some people equate deliberate, premeditated murder with a mere suspicion that someone who _might_ be seriously impaired by alcohol _might_ drive.


I never said that the guy talking about blowing up a plane or the kids going into the school strapped actual hurt anybody. Never said a drunk would automatically injure or kill someone. But all of these situation pose a threat and some on this thread state they would never "Snitch" or that it is not there responsibility to do the polices job. So just keep driving and don't worry about the drunks. They are not your problem and I hope they never will be.

And by the way the article posted about alcohol absorption proves my point that you keep getting drunk after you quit drinking.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This might sound stupid for most of you but I felt good doing it.
> 
> I picked up this drunk dude from a bar/billiard place, he said he's going to pick up his car at his friend's house and then drive himself home, he lives approximate 5 miles from his friend's house. He was obviously drunk as sh*t and I know it can't be good to have him behind the wheel. I told him straight up that he's shouldn't drive, there are tons of cops out there. Blah blah blah fast forward, we got to his friend's house and I said to him, "Hey man, how about I end the trip here and give you a ride home for free so you don't have to drive." He agreed and I drove another 5 miles to his house. No, he didn't tip me but oh well. I didn't want to see the headline on the news the next day saying "Drunk driver killed family of four after being dropped of by Uber driver."


Awesome move!

I wish you decades of good karma


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving a cab back in 94, I picked up a gentleman at 3:30 a.m., and he informed me he was taking a cab because the police confiscated his own ride for allegedly selling crack.

I wasn't judgmental, in fact I told the passenger that I could never do his job and sell crack, having to go into disreputable areas, dealing with low lifes, getting calls every hour of the day or night.

That's the traditional role of the driver, putting themselves into the other guy's shoes temporarily.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Sure. Visit this article pretty good.
> 
> http://www.claimsjournal.com/news/national/2014/01/02/242115.htm


Thanks that is a great article! It proves my point that I can in no way be held liable for the bad judgement of others (aka drunk pax).

For the record I'm in Georgia which is not one of the ten "plaintiff friendly states" listed in the article. Take heed of you are in one if these states as it may cause a change in your decision to act or not act in these situations.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> It's frightning someone has to ask about doing the right thing.
> 
> You essentially put a drunk driver on the road and did nothing to stop it. Had they killed a family, that would be on you.
> 
> Any reasonable person would call 911 without giving it a second thought.


From MattyMikey s link,

"If a reasonable person would find that a duty existed under a particular set of circumstances, the judge will usually so instruct the jury. Find a judge who has lost a loved one to a drunk driver and you may see a case like this given to a jury. And, as we all know, once that happens, all bets are off".

Looks like there are at least 60 reasonable members.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'd call the cops. Sucks for them, but what happens if they end up dead, or worse, killing someone else?


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

observer said:


> From MattyMikey s link,
> 
> "If a reasonable person would find that a duty existed under a particular set of circumstances, the judge will usually so instruct the jury. Find a judge who has lost a loved one to a drunk driver and you may see a case like this given to a jury. And, as we all know, once that happens, all bets are off".
> 
> Looks like there are at least 60 reasonable members.


Does anyone ever read past the first few paragraphs of an article link? Way to cherry pick on that one!

Also from the article link from MattyMikey

"*In most English-speaking nations, there is no duty to come to the rescue of another and no liability for doing nothing while another person is in peril. Two exceptions are: (1) when the person who fails to act himself created the hazardous situation or circumstances, and (2) where there is a special relationship. *Examples of a "special relationship" include emergency workers (firefighters, EMTs, etc.), common carriers (buses, trains, airlines, etc.), employers and employees, property owners and invitees, spouses, etc.

Ten states - and not by coincidence ten of the more "plaintiff-friendly" states - also have laws which require that a person at least notify law enforcement and seek aid from others for strangers in peril. Those states include California, Florida, Hawaii, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Ohio, Rhode Island, Vermont, Washington, and Wisconsin. The creation of a duty to prevent somebody from driving drunk will likely be established in a case in which the person who fails to act was somehow complicit in the intoxication of the drunk driver.

*We are slowly relieving individuals of the responsibility of making sensible choices in life. Instead of holding each other accountable when something goes wrong, we try to structure society to guarantee that nothing untoward ever happens. We fabricate excuses and replace human choices with legal prescriptions.* It is no coincidence that the United States, which is bending over backwards to ensure that every wrong has a remedy and its citizens are never exposed to any of the inevitable consequences of their actions, is the home to nine out of every ten lawsuits filed on Planet Earth.

*The insanity of holding somebody liable for failing to prevent somebody else from doing harm to themselves or others, even at the risk of endangering the life of the person who fails to act, stretches beyond credulity of the Biblical notion of "brother's keeper."* A man was arrested for false imprisonment when he locked his intoxicated wife in the house to prevent her from driving. A woman who disabled a friend's vehicle to prevent drunk driving was considered to have committed a crime. Knowing someone is "drunk" is one thing, knowing an "accident" will happen is another. *Placing the burden of knowing the difference on the innocent bystander under threat of civil liability is nothing more than a morally-indefensible redistribution of responsibility. To substitute a person's judgment over what is best for him or her with the judgment of another person is inviting even more lawsuits.*"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> Does anyone ever read past the first few paragraphs of an article link? Way to cherry pick on that one!
> 
> Also from the article link from MattyMikey
> 
> ...


Yea but I like my paragraph better.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Does anyone ever read past the first few paragraphs of an article link? Way to cherry pick on that one!
> 
> Also from the article link from MattyMikey
> 
> ...


Right, so either you live in those ten states at least or regardless drivers here are considered an exception and do have a duty to report it under a Special Relationship as a TNC driver, which all of us are.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If you look hard enough, you can find stories or statistics to uphold any argument. But I think most people on the forum have the same view.

Call the cops.

Doesn't make the people that don't agree bad. They just for whatever reason have a different view.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The only thing that should matter to you, you and you over there, is what YOU think.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

observer said:


> If you look hard enough, you can find stories or statistics to uphold any argument. But I think most people on the forum have the same view.
> 
> Call the cops.
> 
> Doesn't make the people that don't agree bad. They just for whatever reason have a different view.


I like your outlook on this and appreciate your honesty and nonjudgmental attitude.

If I am in this situation again I may or may not act the same manner as I did. I understand it is a matter of doing the right thing in many people's eyes, and I agree on that. Given this situation again, now that I have had time to process and think, I probably would have acted differently. I will never know because I can't go back in time. in the future will definitely take everything discussed in this thread into consideration.

The problem I have is with posters jumping to the question of liability and responsibility in this situation. I simply am not liable or responsible for what another person does. I was not this drunk woman's friend, did not provide her alcohol (dram laws) and did not help her get into the state I found her. She was in my car for a total of five minutes and I grilled her the whole time. I probably shouldn't have even asked, but I was hoping to talk her out of her decision. I am not liable or responsible for anyone's decisions but my own.

I really appreciate the heated discussion this experience has provided. Whether we agree or disagree, it is good to hear and weigh all sides of an argument.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I had a really interesting potential drunk driver scenario one night. Picked up two very good looking thirty-something ladies from a posh club in Hollywood on The Strip. They were both British working here for a couple of years. One was very drunk, the other probably had a couple of drinks I'm guessing. The drunk one kept going on about how Gerard Butler was hitting on the more sober one back at the club. _Driver, do you know who Gerard Butler is..? _LOL - _Yeah the 300 guy_ I says... Our destination was Santa Monica.

Ten minutes into the trip (half way point) I heard the not so drunk one telling the very drunk one we would be taking her home first. To which she objected profusely and said she needed to get her car and did not want to leave it at the other's house. _Look, you are just a few blocks away, I'll come get you tomorrow morning and bring you back to my house to get your car after you have slept the night off. _

Miss drunky was having none of such and became a tad belligerent when I piped in that it was a good idea. I looked in the rear view mirror at the friend and we both gave each other that look of _not on our watch, you ain't driving tonight - Miss I drank way too much and wish Gerry was hitting on me! _That said, I put on some nice mellow music, me and Gerard's long lost score for the night piped down and let her rant a bit and lay her head out her rolled down window. After a few minutes of some fine Alina Baraz on the Spotify she was out like a, well very drunk person that should not be behind the wheel of one ton death projectile.

We pulled up to her house and had to wake her with a few shakes. Once she came to she realized she'd been had and didn't put up a fight. Took the other one to her house a few blocks away and I thought how lucky both of them were for getting to sleep in their own beds...of course Mr. GB would not have agreed with me on half of that statement.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

^ Cool story, but I doubt "Mr. GB" ever spends a night alone unless it's his preference. If that 30 something Brit wasn't into him, I'm sure he found a nice 20 something 'murican chica to keep him warm.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I like your outlook on this and appreciate your honesty and nonjudgmental attitude.
> 
> If I am in this situation again I may or may not act the same manner as I did. I understand it is a matter of doing the right thing in many people's eyes, and I agree on that. Given this situation again, now that I have had time to process and think, I probably would have acted differently. I will never know because I can't go back in time. in the future will definitely take everything discussed in this thread into consideration.
> 
> ...


To me here is the tough thing. And by the way, I agree with you if it were an issue of playing good samaritan and keeping as many drunk drivers off the road as possible we'd all sit out front of the clubs and bars parking lots and be dialing 911 right and left.

Anyway, heres the real issue (imho) concerning our responsibility as Uber/Lyft drivers delivering drunks to their cars. There is a record of us doing such and we had them in our car long enough to ascertain they are impaired in someway. Let's forget the moral and/or ethical thing here (that's been argued fairly extensively on this thread already) - we very well could be held liable. Say for instance, a drunk or high pax riding in one of our cars has us take them to their location where we clearly see them get into a car a drive it away, their lawyer could argue that it was the Uber/Lyft driver's fault for not doing something to hinder their driving under the influence (e.g. call 911).

There is another thread on here where a drunk pax's family is suing his driver for taking him to the wrong address (that pax input into the app incorrectly) and the drunk pax broke into the house of the wrong address and was shot dead. In the same way, if either sides lawyer puts two and two together that an Uber or Lyft driver dropped their client at the vehicle he/she got into and crashed with... Said Uber/Lyft driver will be included in the lawsuit.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> To me here is the tough thing. And by the way, I agree with you if it were an issue of playing good samaritan and keeping as many drunk drivers off the road as possible we'd all sit out front of the clubs and bars parking lots and be dialing 911 right and left.
> 
> Anyway, heres the real issue (imho) concerning our responsibility as Uber/Lyft drivers delivering drunks to their cars. There is a record of us doing such and we had them in our car long enough to ascertain they are impaired in someway. Let's forget the moral and/or ethical thing here (that's been argued fairly extensively on this thread already) - we very well could be held liable. Say for instance, a drunk or high pax riding in one of our cars has us take them to their location where we clearly see them get into a car a drive it away, their lawyer could argue that it was the Uber/Lyft driver's fault for not doing something to hinder their driving under the influence (e.g. call 911).
> 
> There is another thread on here where a drunk pax's family is suing his driver for taking him to the wrong address (that pax input into the app incorrectly) and the drunk pax broke into the house of the wrong address and was shot dead. In the same way, if either sides lawyer puts two and two together that an Uber or Lyft driver dropped their client at the vehicle he/she got into and crashed with... Said Uber/Lyft driver will be included in the lawsuit.


That is exactly why you do call 911. There is no responsibility or liability after doing so and there is no record that you called it in. They don't care who you are, even a senior citizen who saw the same thing can call 911. The issue is someone might call, you should call.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> To me here is the tough thing. And by the way, I agree with you if it were an issue of playing good samaritan and keeping as many drunk drivers off the road as possible we'd all sit out front of the clubs and bars parking lots and be dialing 911 right and left.
> 
> Anyway, heres the real issue (imho) concerning our responsibility as Uber/Lyft drivers delivering drunks to their cars. There is a record of us doing such and we had them in our car long enough to ascertain they are impaired in someway. Let's forget the moral and/or ethical thing here (that's been argued fairly extensively on this thread already) - we very well could be held liable. Say for instance, a drunk or high pax riding in one of our cars has us take them to their location where we clearly see them get into a car a drive it away, their lawyer could argue that it was the Uber/Lyft driver's fault for not doing something to hinder their driving under the influence (e.g. call 911).
> 
> There is another thread on here where a drunk pax's family is suing his driver for taking him to the wrong address (that pax input into the app incorrectly) and the drunk pax broke into the house of the wrong address and was shot dead. In the same way, if either sides lawyer puts two and two together that an Uber or Lyft driver dropped their client at the vehicle he/she got into and crashed with... Said Uber/Lyft driver will be included in the lawsuit.


There's a big difference between filing a lawsuit and _winning_ a lawsuit. Unfortunately, in this country, there is little to no downside to filing frivolously, so many attorneys make their living off filing as many as possible and just seeing what "sticks". That drunk pax's family will, and should, lose.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> There's a big difference between filing a lawsuit and _winning_ a lawsuit. Unfortunately, in this country, there is little to no downside to filing frivolously, so many attorneys make their living off filing as many as possible and just seeing what "sticks". That drunk pax's family will, and should, lose.


A family will sue everyone, their lawyer will I mean. They just hire one. The lawyer will sue the bar, Youber and the driver. Those are the parties directly involved, maybe there are others. In RI there was a fire at a bar, it was either the worst or second worst fire in RI where over 100 people died. The families or lawyers sued everyone, the bar, the band, the property owner, the sound proofing material company. They even sued Budweiser. Did every victim drink a Bud Light?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> A family will sue everyone, their lawyer will I mean. They just hire one. The lawyer will sue the bar, Youber and the driver. Those are the parties directly involved, maybe there are others. In RI there was a fire at a bar, it was either the worst or second worst fire in RI where over 100 people died. The families or lawyers sued everyone, the bar, the band, the property owner, the sound proofing material company. They even sued Budweiser. Did every victim drink a Bud Light?


You live in the real world. Refreshing for this forum.

Even if the suing party ultimately loses the case, you are still stuck with lawyer bills to defend. Most legitimate lawyers need a retainer. As a 75cent per mile Uber driver, good luck.

I'm not telling you anything you didn't already know, since you obviously are smarter than most.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> That is exactly why you do call 911. There is no responsibility or liability after doing so and there is no record that you called it in. They don't care who you are, even a senior citizen who saw the same thing can call 911. The issue is someone might call, you should call.


Hey, what do you mean, "even a senior citizen?" I resemble that remark!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

supernaut said:


> There's a big difference between filing a lawsuit and _winning_ a lawsuit. Unfortunately, in this country, there is little to no downside to filing frivolously, so many attorneys make their living off filing as many as possible and just seeing what "sticks". That drunk pax's family will, and should, lose.


Otherwise know as _frivolous litigation. _I do not want to find myself in a lawsuit whether I win or not....way too much time and money defending against one.


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location.


First, I would have cancelled and collected my few bucks. I have had several instances of the pin being placed wrong and I wished I had just cancelled and collected my fee. I got smart enough to stop chasing people around after a couple weeks. So many reasons to stop the ride right here: customer is almost always going to blame you (not themselves), you are much more likely to receive a rating of less than "5", you are burning unpaid minutes/miles relocating your car to the right place....ect ect. I could probably give 10 more reasons to ALWAYS cancell and collect when the pin is placed wrong.

I broke my own rule the other night for a 5.4X surge and just when I pull up, they are getting into a cab. Rider stated I could start the meter at the original stop, so I got a 1 rating... and they complained about being charged and got no money (starting the meter before the passengers gets in the car is another of my own rules I broke -- but I was starstruck by the high surge and I knew it was going to be a long ride). I could have saved a lot of wasted time and money by just cancelling 6 minutes after I arrive at the destination on the app.

I try to be oblivious to what passengers are about to do when they leave my car. I have to assume they have good intentions... maybe he is just grabbing something out of his vehicle before crossing the street to go into his friend's house? Unless a passenger specifically states they are going to commit an obvious DUI, _I dont know what the passenger does after closing my door. 
_
If a passenger told me verbally they were about to commit a DUI, I would at least try to talk them out of it - ONCE. If they insist, Ill drop them off like normal. If I can safely alert the authorities, I likely would. However, if I have to drive, I wont be making any phone calls. Calling 911 in this situation leads to a slippery slope, where do you draw the line? Do I call 911 when people admit to consuming illegal substances and/or they are going to when I drop them off at their house? Do I call the authorities after dropping off an obvious hooker? Do I call the authorities when I suspect a drug deal might occur right after or during a fare? On and on.... people tell us stuff all the time they probably should not.

Bottom line for me: Privacy is important to me. Once they close that door and leave, it is none of my business what they are going to do. Unless I know for sure that someone's safety is in danger, and can do so safely myself, Im going to go about my own business. But even if I watch the drunk guy get into his truck.... he might only be getting in to pass out. Im not going to be around long enough to watch him start it and drive away if thats his intentions.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Otherwise know as _frivolous litigation. _I do not want to find myself in a lawsuit whether I win or not....way too much time and money defending against one.


The people who don't call 911, should know that the company is being sued right? Who do you think they are going to bring to court as a witness, you and what do you think they will ask you when you are a witness? How about what did you observe? Do you think anyone will ask why, since you are a witness, you weren't the one who called 911 and not some little old lady driving by? See the police will find out he was a pax and the company will list you. Good luck.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Tulsadude said:


> First, I would have cancelled and collected my few bucks. I have had several instances of the pin being placed wrong and I wished I had just cancelled and collected my fee. I got smart enough to stop chasing people around after a couple weeks. So many reasons to stop the ride right here: customer is almost always going to blame you (not themselves), you are much more likely to receive a rating of less than "5", you are burning unpaid minutes/miles relocating your car to the right place....ect ect. I could probably give 10 more reasons to ALWAYS cancell and collect when the pin is placed wrong.
> 
> I broke my own rule the other night for a 5.4X surge and just when I pull up, they are getting into a cab. Rider stated I could start the meter at the original stop, so I got a 1 rating... and they complained about being charged and got no money (starting the meter before the passengers gets in the car is another of my own rules I broke -- but I was starstruck by the high surge and I knew it was going to be a long ride). I could have saved a lot of wasted time and money by just cancelling 6 minutes after I arrive at the destination on the app.
> 
> ...


Here we go again. It is always your job as a good driver and citizen to report what you see. There was a taxi driver in Boston who reported the terrorists before the bombing. He did the right thing. No one will fault you for doing the right thing and you will have to live with the fact that you ignored something for the rest of your life. It's the attitude some people here have that is wrong. I believe people, especially drivers here could see things differently and change their attitude and give drivers a better reputation. It starts here since we are here to learn from each other. No one is saying to report something you aren't sure about, only when you see something you know is a problem. Do you ever call 911? What exactly do you think will happen or what is the fear of calling is what I'd like to know. I used to think oh someone else will call, that's a bad accident. Now I get it and call when necessary and I hope those who don't reconsider. No harm no foul calling, it's there job to handle it from there, if they do anything or not you did your job.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> The people who don't call 911, should know that the company is being sued right? Who do you think they are going to bring to court as a witness, you and what do you think they will ask you when you are a witness? How about what did you observe? Do you think anyone will ask why, since you are a witness, you weren't the one who called 911 and not some little old lady driving by? See the police will find out he was a pax and the company will list you. Good luck.


An UNPAID witness to boot. You could be in court for several days without pay.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

observer said:


> An UNPAID witness to boot. You could be in court for several days without pay.


If you're in a major city they say after 9/11 if you see something, say something. Same goes for this stuff. What should be obvious and easy for some reason isn't for some people. Sad. It isn't the taxi driver's fault the terrorists did what they did in Boston, he did his job to notify them. I'm sure that will stay with him forever, even though he did the right thing.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sunday night I picked up a group of four teen boys from an affluent neighborhood. They had a large cooler that I helped them put in the trunk. I asked if they were going to a party and they said yes. It's spring break after all. Should I have called the cops?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

No, thought you knew by now not to take them and let them know about that account like they ask drivers to do. Thought it was clear and simple.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> No, thought you knew by now not to take them and let them know about that account like they ask drivers to do. Thought it was clear and simple.


Oh you just assumed they were under 18?


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Oh you just assumed they were under 18?


No you obviously have to ask for ID? You didn't realize we are responsible for carding our pax too?

I have had several people in my car that reeked of weed (likely had some on them), which is illegal here in GA. Should I have dropped them by the police station on the way to their destination or called the cops on them?

It is a slippery slope when you start judging and stepping into every situation your pax is involved in. Where does it stop?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Oh you just assumed they were under 18?


Most people don't say teens if they're 18. If I went around here saying teens they'd think I was a creep. When you are 18, or over you are an adult. Eighteen might technically be a teen, however they can have their own account and get prosecuted as an adult. There is chatter to raise the smoking age to the drinking age, which is not a teen. 

NuberUber no one is judging anyone. I think some here think it's best to get involved directly with a pax and discourage them from doing something common sense would say is a problem. Just let them out and drive off, without interacting with them, avoiding a situation or a discussion. If you happen to see them do something then it is your job to report it and call 911. Not a big deal. Would you like to get a ticket and have the officer smell the weed from your pax? I know I don't. Let them out. I'm not suggesting to call 911 over that, drunk driving there shouldn't be a question.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Most people don't say teens if they're 18. If I went around here saying teens they'd think I was a creep.


What are you talking about? Who would think you were a creep?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Not sure I follow you, you said I was wrong to assume your pax were under 18, when you referred to them as teens.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't be a *****, call the cops. That way when they get their license suspended, more Uber rides.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

As someone who has twice been in accidents with drunk drivers, call me a snitch all you want, but I'm dialing.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

YES! Obsolutely no doubt about it! Everything has actions and reaction and by not calling the cops or calling the cops, that person have set things in motion... So the worse thing that could happen is, she runs over one of your family member or even YOU!!! If not her then it could be someone else hurting you by the things she put in motion "À La" Final Destination...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Not sure I follow you, you said I was wrong to assume your pax were under 18, when you referred to them as teens.


I got that part. It's the creep part I don't get.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Like I've said, it sounds like you like taking minors alone and that's creepy. They're an adult, 18 or over or you're not getting it. Maybe both.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Like I've said, it sounds like you like taking minors alone and that's creepy. They're an adult, 18 or over or you're not getting it. Maybe both.


Where did I ever say I "like" taking minors. You've got a foul mind.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> So have you ever called the police on an obviously drunk pax who insists on driving after you drop them off?


I would of... I would think in a court of law, you could be held countable if anyone got hurt. (More in a Civil Court) Since the family goes after everyone involved. I am sure Uber/Lyft will be there right next to you. That independent contractor thing won't hold up in a civil court lawsuit. They will probably settle out of court leaving you on your own. I would have dropped her off and called the cops.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

RichR said:


> Nice thought but, if an innocent victim's survivors decide to sue you for knowingly delivering an obviously drunk driver to his car, it's easy to imagine a competent lawyer convincing a jury that you had the same responsibility as if you were the one who served him the drinks. In fact, since you practically put him behind the wheel, some would argue you're more responsible.


That opens a great alley to sue public transportation. Sue everyone, somebody will pay up. Why not sue the makers of the liquor? And the people who made the bottles and shot glass? Your argument has no legs to stand on.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

That's it. I'm installing a breathalyzer and administering a test on each and every passenger that enters my car. Happy?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> That's it. I'm installing a breathalyzer and administering a test on each and every passenger that enters my car. Happy?


While that might be a good idea for your safety since most pax who cause problems for drivers or attack them are drunk. The issue remains, by all means take your drunk pax to their home or where they want to go and not to their car when you know they will be driving drunk. Simple. Do not discuss anything will them about being drunk or discourage them from driving, again for your safety, just get them out of your car so they don't do anything. If you see them getting in their car, to drive then you need to call 911.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> While that might be a good idea for your safety since most pax who cause problems for drivers or attack them are drunk. The issue remains, by all means take your drunk pax to their home or where they want to go and not to their car when you know they will be driving drunk. Simple. Do not discuss anything will them about being drunk or discourage them from driving, again for your safety, just get them out of your car so they don't do anything. If you see them getting in their car, to drive then you need to call 911.


So no more talking to the pax? Got it!


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> While that might be a good idea for your safety since most pax who cause problems for drivers or attack them are drunk. The issue remains, by all means take your drunk pax to their home or where they want to go and not to their car when you know they will be driving drunk. Simple. Do not discuss anything will them about being drunk or discourage them from driving, again for your safety, just get them out of your car so they don't do anything. If you see them getting in their car, to drive then you need to call 911.


There's no knowing. There are "ifs" and "buts" all around here. The person gets in the car, not a crime. I'd actually have to sit there and wait until they pull out and start driving or atleast put the key into the ignition, to hold any liability. I will not discuss the moral side of the whole argument as many things might happen after I drop my passengers off upon which I would have no control. But yeah, call in obviously illegal activity. The police might respond for a change.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> That is exactly why you do call 911. There is no responsibility or liability after doing so and there is no record that you called it in. They don't care who you are, even a senior citizen who saw the same thing can call 911. The issue is someone might call, you should call.


You really think they don't keep records?


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> You live in the real world. Refreshing for this forum.
> 
> Even if the suing party ultimately loses the case, you are still stuck with lawyer bills to defend. Most legitimate lawyers need a retainer. As a 75cent per mile Uber driver, good luck.
> 
> I'm not telling you anything you didn't already know, since you obviously are smarter than most.


Most states do have laws in place that make the losing party i.e. the party filing the frivolous lawsuit, pay for the legal fees incurred by the defendant, not to mention, sanctions and fines against the law firm representing the plaintiff.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> You really think they don't keep records?


What kind of record do you think they keep? Sure the 911 call is recorded, they don't ask for your name or anything. The focus in the case of a drunk driver or reckless driver on the road is that driver, not you. If you were calling to report a murder they will ask all sorts of questions, as they should. They need to solve a murder in 48 hours like the TV show on A&E and will want to talk to you. With a drunk, under the influence or reckless driver their goal is to get him off the road immediately. Not your problem if they don't, at least you did your job and let them know.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> What kind of record do you think they keep? Sure the 911 call is recorded, they don't ask for your name or anything. The focus in the case of a drunk driver or reckless driver on the road is that driver, not you. If you were calling to report a murder they will ask all sorts of questions, as they should. They need to solve a murder in 48 hours like the TV show on A&E and will want to talk to you. With a drunk, under the influence or reckless driver their goal is to get him off the road immediately. Not your problem if they don't, at least you did your job and let them know.


 It's when you report an accident that they don't ask many questions. I've reported gun shots and other crimes of that kind, and they do go into detail. Wonder if they take drunk driving as seriously.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> What kind of record do you think they keep? Sure the 911 call is recorded, they don't ask for your name or anything. The focus in the case of a drunk driver or reckless driver on the road is that driver, not you. If you were calling to report a murder they will ask all sorts of questions, as they should. They need to solve a murder in 48 hours like the TV show on A&E and will want to talk to you. With a drunk, under the influence or reckless driver their goal is to get him off the road immediately. Not your problem if they don't, at least you did your job and let them know.


They don't necessarily need to ask your name. I once called 911 on a shooting in front of my house. I did give them my name but they already had my cell number and address on their computer, I'm assuming they had some kind of caller ID on their side.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> It's when you report an accident that they don't ask many questions. I've reported gun shots and other crimes of that kind, and they do go into detail. Wonder if they take drunk driving as seriously.


They do for those, they require an investigation. Driving related they need to pull him over and could care less about you. They don't ask your name, your phone number, car, nothing about you. They need the tags, make and model of the car you are reporting and where you are. They definitely don't send units out as much as they should, I've called probably six times between drunk and reckless driving. Actually one I saw them intercept, we drove by the State Police barracks.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> That opens a great alley to sue public transportation. Sue everyone, somebody will pay up. Why not sue the makers of the liquor? And the people who made the bottles and shot glass? Your argument has no legs to stand on.


Really? You cannot see the obvious difference between knowingly delivering a drunk driver to his car and all of those silly strawmen you set up? Fine. You're right. Party on, Garth.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The people who don't call 911, should know that the company is being sued right? Who do you think they are going to bring to court as a witness, you and what do you think they will ask you when you are a witness? How about what did you observe? Do you think anyone will ask why, since you are a witness, you weren't the one who called 911 and not some little old lady driving by? See the police will find out he was a pax and the company will list you. Good luck.


^ This is all supposition and conjecture, not based on any precedent. Besides, a driver could simply say, "I saw nothing unusual, as I was concentrating on my job of driving the client safely to the destination he requested." Assuming the driver is not also in law enforcement, there is no reasonable expectation that he is an "expert" or should be required to visually determine how inebriated anyone is.

Your wish of "good luck" is unnecessary, as no driver would be held liable for what some passenger did after he exited the vehicle.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

RichR said:


> Really? You cannot see the obvious difference between knowingly delivering a drunk driver to his car and all of those silly strawmen you set up? Fine. You're right. Party on, Garth.


You say "delivering" as if the uber driver is shoving the guy into his car and literally telling him to drive. I just responded to your idiotic notion with a similarly ridiculous theory. Slippery slope when you go full r****d


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> ^ This is all supposition and conjecture, not based on any precedent. Besides, a driver could simply say, "I saw nothing unusual, as I was concentrating on my job of driving the client safely to the destination he requested." Assuming the driver is not also in law enforcement, there is no reasonable expectation that he is an "expert" or should be required to visually determine how inebriated anyone is.
> 
> Your wish of "good luck" is unnecessary, as no driver would be held liable for what some passenger did after he exited the vehicle.


I have no doubt you will be called in as a witness, after your pax kills someone. They will know you were his pax and it goes downhill for you from there. Sure you might not be out anything but known as the guy who didn't call 911 and they don't pay you when in court. Bottom line is there really isn't any reason not to call 911, unless you are driving drunk too.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

15 pages, 14 too many for me to read
But far as I know, my job is to take the drunk to the address they entered. I am not aware that I MUST monitor their steps to make sure they go in the house instead of to their car. I don't drink, so I don't know the levels of drunk , or tipsy, or if they had a sip. Im not police so I don't carry a breathalyzer. I don't think theres any law that says I must call 911 if I have a hunch a person is drunk and is using their own free will to go to their car. I get the drunk to their destination. What they do there is their own business.

Only time I would probably mandatory call 911 if its a female that's drunk and I can't wake her up to get her out the car. Don't need the chick claiming fake rape and molestation on me


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I have no doubt you will be called in as a witness, after your pax kills someone. They will know you were his pax and it goes downhill for you from there. Sure you might not be out anything but known as the guy who didn't call 911 and they don't pay you when in court. Bottom line is there really isn't any reason not to call 911, unless you are driving drunk too.


"known as the guy who didn't call 911" to whom? I couldn't care less. I've already given the reasons why I don't sic the cops on people based on suspicion, and I won't repeat them here.. but driving drunk myself isn't one of em.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Only time I would probably mandatory call 911 if its a female that's drunk and I can't wake her up to get her out the car. Don't need the chick claiming fake rape and molestation on me


Just curious... what do you do with the dude who's passed out drunk in your back seat?


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Just curious... what do you do with the dude who's passed out drunk in your back seat?


Open door, apply boot to ass, push firmly.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Just curious... what do you do with the dude who's passed out drunk in your back seat?


I touch them
Just shake um real good. And if they need help to the door I can put my around around them for support standing up, without going to jail

touching females gets you in trouble these days, so we have to call police to move them anywhere

I guess if I one day get a dash cam I could start shaking women to wake them up


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm new to Uber, but not calling on an obvious drunk driver should make you liable for any damage they do in my opinion. As an ex-FF/EMT, I've seen the unintentional consequences and outright carnage that can and does happen. If a tip or rating means more to you than possibly protecting others from serious injury or worse, you are a lousy human being.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Couldn't have phrased it more "lousy human being".


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

WCSGuy said:


> Not sanctimony at all. Cut open a car that has been hit head on just to watch someone die a time or two and you might just consider that it could've been avoided. It isn't about "agents of the state", it is about commonsense and public safety. I get the whole not wanting the police state stuff, I really do. There are lines though and knowingly letting someone drive while obviously impaired and not reporting it is indefensible to me.


I generally don't waste my time thinking about how things that are beyond my direct control might've happened differently. All kinds of heinous gov't overreach can be justified under the excuse of "public safety". I don't "let" anyone drive, (unless they're driving my car), I am not qualified to accurately gauge someone's level of impairment, nor is it my job to do either that or report it to anyone.

I drive passengers from point A to point B, that's it. Whatever they do after I drop them off, that's their business. I go about mine.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> _ TNC drivers should fight for a system which allows them to be cool when needed and not be penalized. _


That's one of the biggest issues with Uber. Heck, they wouldn't even remove a rating from someone you called 911 on. I can see a driver with a 4.61 being afraid to do ANYTHING to piss off a pax.

"Fight for a system"? That's why we need regulation.


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

supernaut said:


> I generally don't waste my time thinking about how things that are beyond my direct control might've happened differently. All kinds of heinous gov't overreach can be justified under the excuse of "public safety". I don't "let" anyone drive, (unless they're driving my car), I am not qualified to accurately gauge someone's level of impairment, nor is it my job to do either that or report it to anyone.
> 
> I drive a passenger from point A to point B, that's it. Whatever they do after I drop them off, that's their business. I go about mine.


It is very clear that you aren't wasting time thinking about anything other than you. I do agree with you in regards to the potential for overreach, but some "community" responsibility can go a long ways towards making things better for everyone. You obviously care only for yourself and that is absolutely your right, but people like you scare me at the same time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I always phone in the impaired driver. My kids used to get a kick out of being in the car with me, following drunks until the police caught up. I had to stick around one time and give a detailed witness statement.


I'm the same way. In my twenties a friend of mine was hit by a drunk driver. Severe closed head injury. Brain damage. 2 years of rehab just to walk and talk again. Lost about 30 IQ points and most of the personality that made him "him." Basically ruined his life.

The driver had his 12 year old son with him. The son was also badly injured, but not permanently disabled. The driver had only minor injuries.

I have NO sympathy for drunk driving.

On a side note, my friend was "lucky" tgat he was driving commercially when this happened. Workmens Comp paid for all medical and rehab. It was well over a million 25 years ago (He was in neurological intensive care for months, then inpatient and outpatient rehab). He ended up with a $500,000 payment from his company as he was never expected to be able to work again.

This is just another reason why being a "contractor" and making so little money you can't afford disability etc insurance is such a big deal.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> If you're in a major city they say after 9/11 if you see something, say something. Same goes for this stuff. What should be obvious and easy for some reason isn't for some people. Sad. It isn't the taxi driver's fault the terrorists did what they did in Boston, he did his job to notify them. I'm sure that will stay with him forever, even though he did the right thing.


But if he hadn't called he would be always wondering if he COULD have prevented it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I've had a drunk pax dropped off at her car, and her friend the ordering pax asked me to follow her for 5mi to see if she was okay...

She totally was.

I came away with the suspicion that older and seemingly married women LOVE to act huggy-giggly-wasted around guys who aren't their husbands, FOR FUN.



El Janitor said:


> Haven't had the issue with that one yet. If she says "I'm driving home , it's only 2 blocks (covers mouth and looks around) errr I' er KO thanky fer theeerrrrriiiiiiideeeeeee. driv3r person." I'd say it's your judgement call, you could insist that they let you take them home and they should call Uber tomorrow to get their car. ( _Arguing with Drunks is a bad idea_)
> 
> You can report it to Uber if you really like (And then you have to call the Police first), and no you can't do much about anything once they exit your car the ride is over. If they walk to their car and drive off there's just nothing you can do othen then call the police and report a drunk driver. You did all you could, you can't restrain, or touch another person without their consent, you can't physically prevent them from getting in their car.
> 
> FYI: if you grab someone, their wrist, shirt etc, it can be classified as assault if the other party decides to press charges. It may be better to let them go and just call the cops, and let the Police handle it.


----------



## HeatherKai (Mar 4, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location. I finally located her and got her into the car.
> 
> When I verified the destination address she had put into the app (which was obviously a residence) she said she had changed her mind and gave me the address of a strip club she had left her car at instead. Since it was 4 in the morning, I was pretty sure the place was not open. I inquired if she was meeting someone there and she said she was going to get her car and drive home (around 15 miles from the club).
> 
> ...


Hell yes I would call. You may feel like a nark or something, but You may save a life. I call 911 anytime I see them.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

HeatherKai said:


> Hell yes I would call. You may feel like a nark or something, but You may save a life. I call 911 anytime I see them.


It's spelled "narc", and that's something else entirely.

"You may save a life", or "you may eff someone over for no reason". I err on the side of caution, and respect for personal liberty.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> I think people like you being "independent" sometimes goes to your heads. To phantom what kind of scum that doesn't take personal responsibility is just sickening. Maybe people need to wake up and stop being lazy.


Phantom? Or were you going for fathom?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

supernaut said:


> It's spelled "narc", and that's something else entirely.
> 
> "You may save a life", or "you may eff someone over for no reason". I err on the side of caution, and respect for personal liberty. I don't like to oversimplify things, but, it _kind of_ boils down to: eff the police, (who *cannot* testify on behalf of a citizen in court, but only against one, most people don't know that).
> 
> Ymmv.


How are you effing them over? If they get pulled over and are sober they'll only lose a few minutes of their time. Besides, the police will likely just follow them a few minutes and if they are dtiving just fine, move on. If they're drunk, then they brought it upon themselves.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

I thought about this thread Saturday night. Was pumping gas at the intersection of Piedmont and Lindberg after dropping off at Lenox. Heard a loud crash about 10 feet from me, looked up and saw that a guy had smashed his car straight into a telephone pole (both airbags deployed, front bumper ripped off, leaking coolant everywhere). Went to go see if he was ok but before I got there he took off, with his car making a horrible racket. Obviously a drunk! Saw him up the street a few minutes later as he had tucked his car into a hidden spot in a business complex. He wasn't in the car but I called the cops.

First pic is the pole
The others are his plate and where I found him.

Be careful out there...


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I thought about this post Saturday night. Was pumping gas at the intersection of Piedmont and Lindberg after dropping off at Lenox. Heard a loud crash about 10 feet from me, looked up and saw that a guy had smashed his car straight into a telephone pole (both airbags deployed, front bumper ripped off, leaking coolant everywhere). Went to go see if he was ok, and before I got there he took off with the car making a horrible racket. Obviously a drunk! Saw him up the street a few minutes later as he had tucked his car into a hidden spot in a business complex. He wasn't in the car but I called the cops.
> 
> First pic is the pole
> The others are his plate and where I found him.
> ...


Just curious. Did the bumper he left behind have a plate on it too? That would I guess also give him away lol.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Just curious. Did the bumper he left behind have a plate on it too? That would I guess also give him away lol.


Georgia only has rear plates


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How are you effing them over? If they get pulled over and are sober they'll only lose a few minutes of their time. Besides, the police will likely just follow them a few minutes and if they are dtiving just fine, move on. If they're drunk, then they brought it upon themselves.


"a few minutes of their time".. really? Have you ever encountered the revenue collectors on the street? It seems not. They throw everything they can come up with at ya, and wait to see what sticks.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

supernaut said:


> "a few minutes of their time".. really? Have you ever encountered the revenue collectors on the street? It seems not. They throw everything they can come up with at ya, and wait to see what sticks.
> 
> *EFF THAT NOISE.*


Funny. I've had 3 tickets in my life and I was at fault for each. Been pulled over other times and it was no big deal. I'm guessing you have an attitude.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Funny. I've had 3 tickets in my life and I was at fault for each. Been pulled over other times and it was no big deal. I'm guessing you have an attitude.


Well you've seen his view and his lack of decency for mankind. So it would be safe to say he probably has an attitude. He wants to say eff the police. So I'm sure he gets no warnings.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> I picked up a female rider this morning in the wee hours. Firstly she had placed the pin on the other side of the neighborhood from where she actually was. When she called I could hear her slurring through the phone as she tried to clarify her location. I finally located her and got her into the car.
> 
> When I verified the destination address she had put into the app (which was obviously a residence) she said she had changed her mind and gave me the address of a strip club she had left her car at instead. Since it was 4 in the morning, I was pretty sure the place was not open. I inquired if she was meeting someone there and she said she was going to get her car and drive home (around 15 miles from the club).
> 
> ...


POST # 1/NuberUber: "Ahoy!"& Welcome
to UP.Net/Forums from
60°F and Breezy at Sunset Marco Island,
only 9 hours South on I-75 & you're here!

Congratulations on your First Featured
Thread: with over 300 Replies, you clear-
ly "Parked It"[a homerun] ! Enjoy your
Newfound Popularity.

Bison Admires. Bison Inspires !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Funny. I've had 3 tickets in my life and I was at fault for each. Been pulled over other times and it was no big deal. I'm guessing you have an attitude.


POST # 316/Fuzzyelvis: Yeah, but............
it's just that
supernaut DOESN'T have YOUR
"Killer Bod" ! Am I right, secretadmirer?

Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. REAL.
☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆Bisonte Risueno: ¡Ay, Dios Mio !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> As someone who lost a brother to a drunk driver I will call the police 100% of the time so that no other family has to go through what my family went through. I don't care if it's a pax getting dropped at their car or some guy weaving down the road, 911 is getting dialed.
> 
> All this snitch talk really does speak to the mentality of some here. They'd probably drive by a woman being raped and not stop to assist her or call police.
> 
> Just remember if you drop an obviously too impaired to drive pax at his car and he kills someone you may find yourself facing some charges as well if it comes out your dropped him at his car knowing he was going to drive, it's what a smart lawyer will do. Bartenders and bar owners can be charged with a crime for over serving their customers.


POST # 37/Beur : Almost as Good as
St. Comity going
ALL chi1cabby on a UPNF Perp is
when "Smokey the Beur" Roars.

Mentoring Bison: Jolly GOOD Show !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Interestingly enough, in 3500 rides, many of them late night, I have never had an intoxicated person (at least to a level I could detect) ask to be taken back to their car.


POST # 38/Disgusted Driver: Gosh'n
Begorrah ! Ye can
be thankin' yer "Lucky Stars", ye can
Officer Cartman. Didja keep SoDo-SoPa
"down to a Mild Roar" on "Tursdy"?

MentoringBison:Only 4 months'til GABF!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> All you had to do is call 911 and give them the tag number and the direction the drunk was heading and then move on to your precious pool ride. 20 seconds out of your day to potentially safe a life...but no.....too much effort.
> 
> Unbelievable how totally irresponsible and self-absorbed some people are.


The amazing thing is you already have the phone plugged into your ear. 
I say "OK Google, call 911". I am connected to the police without interrupting my trip. It takes seconds to give the dispatcher the info, and you are all done.

I am also amazed that some people would not report a drunk driver. 
I am glad the majority would report a drunk driver.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Okay here's a scenario... last Saturday night I was driving home on the highway at 3:00am in the rain and came up behind a red pickup truck that was swerving from lane to lane. I backed off to keep well behind him. He kept swerving and finally side-swiped the concrete barrier on the right. I backed off farther. Two exits later he signaled and headed off the highway.

What should I have done?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Okay here's a scenario... last Saturday night I was driving home on the highway at 3:00am in the rain and came up behind a red pickup truck that was swerving from lane to lane. I backed off to keep well behind him. He kept swerving and finally side-swiped the concrete barrier on the right. I backed off farther. Two exits later he signaled and headed off the highway.
> 
> What should I have done?


I know what I personally do. 
If I see someone drifting across lanes more than once, I call 911. Give them the tag number, direction of travel, and the nearest exit.

I have done this dozens of times in my life. 
I let the cops sort it out.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Okay here's a scenario... last Saturday night I was driving home on the highway at 3:00am in the rain and came up behind a red pickup truck that was swerving from lane to lane. I backed off to keep well behind him. He kept swerving and finally side-swiped the concrete barrier on the right. I backed off farther. Two exits later he signaled and headed off the highway.
> 
> What should I have done?


Ram him like you see done on the police shows. Wreck your car but save a life


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> The first quote (shown above) is what you wrote this morning in the original post. Your words: "definitely over the limit" "slurred our entire conversation' "definitely did not need to be on the road" After 10 pages of comments, where 85% of the comments were how reckless and irresponsible you are, you now come back (second quote shown above) and claim she could walk a straight line and how now you don't even know if she was drunk.
> 
> Such an obvious attempt at rationalizing negligent behavior. If you now are claiming she wasn't drunk, why did you feel compelled to waste everyone's time with your made up post?
> 
> ...


POST # 186/Realityshark : Once again,
you Point Out the
Most Interesting Aspect of this Thread.
"N O...S N A R K......A L L...'S H A R K !"

Mentoring Bison : ¡ E X Q U I S I T O !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> Sure. Visit this article pretty good.
> 
> http://www.claimsjournal.com/news/national/2014/01/02/242115.htm


POST # 239/MattyMikey: What a
Terriffic Find !
EVERY #[F]Uber/Lyfter should READ
THIS ARTICLE....THEN REREAD IT.
In 10 States...You ARE "Your Brother's
Keeper !"

Mentoring Bison: Nice job, @MM !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 239/MattyMikey: What a
> Terriffic Find !
> EVERY #[F]Uber/Lyfter should READ
> THIS ARTICLE....THEN REREAD IT.
> ...


On the other hand:

No man is an island,
Entire of itself,
Every man is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main.
If a clod be washed away by the sea,
Europe is the less.
As well as if a promontory were.
As well as if a manor of thy friend's
Or of thine own were:
Any man's death diminishes me,
Because I am involved in mankind,
And therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls;
It tolls for thee.

by John Donne


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 239/MattyMikey: What a
> Terriffic Find !
> EVERY #[F]Uber/Lyfter should READ
> THIS ARTICLE....THEN REREAD IT.
> ...


Yes, it _is_ a good read, and the author, (a lawyer), is on *my* side of the issue.

From the article: _"Knowing someone is "drunk" is one thing, knowing an "accident" will happen is another. Placing the burden of knowing the difference on the innocent bystander under threat of civil liability is nothing more than a morally-indefensible redistribution of responsibility. To substitute a person's judgment over what is best for him or her with the judgment of another person is inviting even more lawsuits. What if the potentially drunk driver is tackled or injured during restraint in order to prevent him or her from driving? In the case of Jane Modlesky, can you imagine the media's treatment of two boys trying to control the actions of a young woman who later sues them for assault? Oh, what a tangled web we weave.

Imposing liability on a person for failing to inject himself as a surrogate parent into the life of another person, strangers and friends, is a bad idea. It opens a Pandora's Box of devastatingly-bad legal precedent. Our laws reflect our society and, as a society, we are witnessing the slow death of personal responsibility. The 2,000-page Affordable Care Act, virtually-limitless unemployment benefits, debtor-friendly bankruptcy laws, and fair debt collection practices laws, which make it difficult to collect money owed, all contribute to a legal environment which facilitates the death of personal responsibility."_

Those who have called me, (and others), "coward" etc here for defending personal liberty, (and the associated consequences), either have no idea of what a slippery slope this issue is, or they're simply Statists, and don't care for the principles that this nation was founded upon. Either way, they're misguided, _at best_.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

supernaut said:


> Yes, it _is_ a good read, and the author, (a lawyer), is on *my* side of the issue.
> 
> From the article: _"Knowing someone is "drunk" is one thing, knowing an "accident" will happen is another. Placing the burden of knowing the difference on the innocent bystander under threat of civil liability is nothing more than a morally-indefensible redistribution of responsibility. To substitute a person's judgment over what is best for him or her with the judgment of another person is inviting even more lawsuits. What if the potentially drunk driver is tackled or injured during restraint in order to prevent him or her from driving? In the case of Jane Modlesky, can you imagine the media's treatment of two boys trying to control the actions of a young woman who later sues them for assault? Oh, what a tangled web we weave.
> 
> ...


POST # 329/supernaut: "G O D , G U N S 
A N D ...G U T S...
Made America Great !

MentoringBison: Haney-4-President 2016!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Yes, it _is_ a good read, and the author, (a lawyer), is on *my* side of the issue.
> 
> From the article: _"Knowing someone is "drunk" is one thing, knowing an "accident" will happen is another. Placing the burden of knowing the difference on the innocent bystander under threat of civil liability is nothing more than a morally-indefensible redistribution of responsibility. To substitute a person's judgment over what is best for him or her with the judgment of another person is inviting even more lawsuits. What if the potentially drunk driver is tackled or injured during restraint in order to prevent him or her from driving? In the case of Jane Modlesky, can you imagine the media's treatment of two boys trying to control the actions of a young woman who later sues them for assault? Oh, what a tangled web we weave.
> 
> ...


I honestly have no idea what you're talking about. We're talking about saving someone's life, it isn't complicated. You're telling us if you see anything, whether you're aware of it, like your own pax or just observe someone you don't know, you're never calling 911. I guess we get that, it's the simple answer. I think a lot of people question your basis since people call 911 everyday and nothing you say happens. I try to understand everyone, this is tough.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Question to people from both sides of the argument, how many of you have called the police to report a passenger you're transporting, when you've noticed an inebriated woman being taken home by a guy, most likely to have sex with her.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> Question to people from both sides of the argument, how many of you have called the police to report a passenger you're transporting, when you've noticed an inebriated woman being taken home by a guy, most likely to have sex with her.


I think both sides would agree you can't get involved with assumptions, only facts. Assuming anything like the woman is being taken advantage of is not a crime, definitely a mistake. It was her choice to get drunk, go home with a guy, ping a driver. She would need to call 911 if she felt it was a sexual assault or rape and no, no one is interviewing the driver or calling the company over it.


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

I must say guys, it's quite comical that some are even thinking about the pax let alone watching them as they WALK away from your car. I'm really into moving on as soon as they're clear of my car. I'm not concerned where I'm dropping them off at. I get the impression there's a lot of well meaning individuals getting caught up in what if scenarios as well as badly played out ones as well. Unfortunately my "present" is not tied into the pax "present"after they exit my vehicle as I would "presently" be moving on to my next pax. Is it a taxi drivers job to also call the cops? Did they do this before Uber came along? I'm quite sure it's a personal judgement call and like I already mentioned, I don't even see them get to their front door or the car door wherever they maybe headed. You can call if you are CONCERNED but please DONT put your WHAT IFS or bad experiences on to others and expect them to agree. You sound quite ridiculous really.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Coconutz said:


> I must say guys, it's quite comical that some are even thinking about the pax let alone watching them as they WALK away from your car. I'm really into moving on as soon as they're clear of my car. I'm not concerned where I'm dropping them off at. I get the impression there's a lot of well meaning individuals getting caught up in what if scenarios as well as badly played out ones as well. Unfortunately my "present" is not tied into the pax "present"after they exit my vehicle as I would "presently" be moving on to my next pax. Is it a taxi drivers job to also call the cops? Did they do this before Uber came along? I'm quite sure it's a personal judgement call and like I already mentioned, I don't even see them get to their front door or the car door wherever they maybe headed. You can call if you are CONCERNED but please DONT put your WHAT IFS or bad experiences on to others and expect them to agree. You sound quite ridiculous really.


If you read the 17 pages here, unfortunately, the issue is when you are aware. There are instances, apparently when a driver is aware their pax is drunk and gets dropped off to their car and is aware they intend to drive. No one is suggesting bothering the police over assumptions, only facts. If you chose to ignore a fact then that is on you, either ethically, legally, morally and professionally. I wonder what else these people ignore.  [Then there is karma, something could happen to you, being responsible, caring and doing the right thing.]


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think both sides would agree you can't get involved with assumptions, only facts. Assuming anything like the woman is being taken advantage of is not a crime, definitely a mistake. It was her choice to get drunk, go home with a guy, ping a driver. She would need to call 911 if she felt it was a sexual assault or rape and no, no one is interviewing the driver or calling the company over it.


The problem is that "anything like the woman is being taken advantage of" is in fact a crime as someone who is inebriated cannot give their consent for sexual activity. In fact this is a potential crime that you feel should not be stopped due to the assumptions you would have to make in the situation.

This is the exact same thing as the drunk driver situation, where assumptions must be made about what the pax is ABOUT to do. You don't see any actual crimes being committed but must assume that they are based on actions or words.

It becomes a slippery slope when you want to right the world of all the wrongs and injustices of the world!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> The problem is that "anything like the woman is being taken advantage of" is in fact a crime as someone who is inebriated cannot give their consent for sexual activity. In fact this is a potential crime that you feel should not be stopped due to the assumptions you would have to make in the situation.
> 
> This is the exact same thing as the drunk driver situation, where assumptions must be made about what the pax is ABOUT to do. You don't see any actual crimes being committed but must assume that they are based on actions or words.
> 
> It becomes a slippery slope when you want to right the world of all the wrongs and injustices of the world!


Not at all, I'd say Au contraire but I'm just a driver and don't know how to spell it. One you are a witness to, driving drunk and have information, your pax is clearly not sober like most pax, you drop him off at his car and you see him opening the driver's side door to get in, after stating I'll drive home or whatever. There is only speculation and assumptions that the woman in that example doesn't know better or worse doesn't want to be with the guy and who knows what they will do, after you drop them off. Huge difference. One you assume and one you witness, with information to back it up.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Funny. I've had 3 tickets in my life and I was at fault for each. Been pulled over other times and it was no big deal. I'm guessing you have an attitude.


I got pulled over two weeks ago in a small town close to here. I was speeding...yeah, felony level. I was haulin' the mail! I debated nothing the officer said cuz I was leaving a vapor trail. The officer graciously dialed me down to under the felony limit. I start my online traffic school tonight. Good thing I was only doing 75 in a 65...wink  wink .


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I got pulled over two weeks ago in a small town close to here. I was speeding...yeah, felony level. I was haulin' the mail! I debated nothing the officer said cuz I was leaving a vapor trail. The officer graciously dialed me down to under the felony limit. I start my online traffic school tonight. Good thing I was only doing 75 in a 65...wink  wink .


Ah, out in that new stick shift coupe you acquired recently? Feeling your oats on a nice Spring day? Tsk, tsk!


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Not at all, I'd say Au contraire but I'm just a driver and don't know how to spell it. One you are a witness to, driving drunk and have information, your pax is clearly not sober like most pax, you drop him off at his car and you see him opening the driver's side door to get in, after stating I'll drive home or whatever. There is only speculation and assumptions that the woman in that example doesn't know better or worse doesn't want to be with the guy and who knows what they will do, after you drop them off. Huge difference. One you assume and one you witness, with information to back it up.


Huh? So you don't see the parallel between ASSUMING someone is too drunk to drive and ASSUMING someone is too drunk to consent to sexual activity?

The problem with both scenarios is that you have no facts, only observations. You don't know exactly how drunk someone is without a breathalyzer so it is the exact same lack of information on both situations.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Ah, out in that new stick shift coupe you acquired recently? Feeling your oats on a nice Spring day? Tsk, tsk!


You're actually quite correct. The sad part is that I was trying to cover 75 miles in 60 minutes because I was attending a funeral and I was late getting out of town. I was representing my client at the funeral of a co-worker's family member. Thankfully the officer didn't make any stupid, cliché comments about speeding and funerals.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The time you spent with the cop probably negated any time you had gained by driving fast. I used to see a motorcycle cop with a license frame that read, "I'll Take You Out Of Your Hurry."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 38/Disgusted Driver: Gosh'n
> Begorrah ! Ye can
> be thankin' yer "Lucky Stars", ye can
> Officer Cartman. Didja keep SoDo-SoPa
> ...


Aye, would be the luck of the bison it would. They all were kind enough to respect me authoriti. (In best Irish brough) 
Don't think we are getting a GABF but the beer festivals here are wild enough, a sudsy affair with lots of well mannered day time drunks having a loud and raucous time.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> Not at all, I'd say Au contraire but I'm just a driver and don't know how to spell it. One you are a witness to, driving drunk and have information, your pax is clearly not sober like most pax, you drop him off at his car and you see him opening the driver's side door to get in, after stating I'll drive home or whatever. There is only speculation and assumptions that the woman in that example doesn't know better or worse doesn't want to be with the guy and who knows what they will do, after you drop them off. Huge difference. One you assume and one you witness, with information to back it up.


POST # 337/5 Star Guy: "Au contraire,
mon frere !"
Your spelling "...est tres bon ici."

Mentoring Bison: "Ou est la Boulangerie?"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Aye, would be the luck of the bison it would. They all were kind enough to respect me authoriti. (In best Irish brough)
> Don't think we are getting a GABF but the beer festivals here are wild enough, a sudsy affair with lots of well mannered day time drunks having a loud and raucous time.


POST # 343/Disgusted Driver: Sorry.....
I was Channeling
"South Park" not Raleigh-Durham, where
SEVERAL Total Wines will have a Deli-
cious Assortment of Tar Heel Micros.

If'n y'get upta Asheville way, there are
Several MicroBreweries including
Sierra Nevada in Mills River. You'd
have to make a Weekend of it as it
looks like a 500 mile R/T.

Mentoring Bison: Where's my CroNut?


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't make it a practice to even ask where the pax are going unless they give that info up themselves, so as far as facts go, ignorance isn't part of the equation. I may be and proactively provide the safest event of their entire night. There's only so many safer options you can offer. They intend, intoxicated or not to go where they want you to take them.
You may downplay the ratings system in reference to saving a life as much as you like but the fact is, uber does not fix unwarranted poor ratings, if the problem is as bad as you guys are saying, uber will also have no issue with removing you from the platform should you have enough of these situations to take you under 4.6 .Where your going isn't my issue, getting you there is. I get the fact that your country has the closest if not the highest percentages of first world problems globally, so yes it may be from a legal, moral whatever grounds your interested in standing on, an overall good idea to call police in such situations. But too imply that it is part of our job as things stand today is a bit of a stretch especially when it actually isn't and uber does not publicly include this in your contract, again personal judgement is required, admonishment for behaviour otherwise is akin to bullying others into thinking the same as everyone else. 
This is the GLOBAL reality uber operates in and not just the AMERICAN model projected in this thread. Interesting topic as it's an insight into the U.S ratio of individuals to masses opinion. Individuals:3/masses:massive


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Coconutz said:


> I don't make it a practice to even ask where the pax are going unless they give that info up themselves, so as far as facts go, ignorance isn't part of the equation. I may be and proactively provide the safest event of their entire night. There's only so many safer options you can offer. They intend, intoxicated or not to go where they want you to take them.
> You may downplay the ratings system in reference to saving a life as much as you like but the fact is, uber does not fix unwarranted poor ratings, if the problem is as bad as you guys are saying, uber will also have no issue with removing you from the platform should you have enough of these situations to take you under 4.6 .Where your going isn't my issue, getting you there is. I get the fact that your country has the closest if not the highest percentages of first world problems globally, so yes it may be from a legal, moral whatever grounds your interested in standing on, an overall good idea to call police in such situations. But too imply that it is part of our job as things stand today is a bit of a stretch especially when it actually isn't and uber does not publicly include this in your contract, again personal judgement is required, admonishment for behaviour otherwise is akin to bullying others into thinking the same as everyone else.
> This is the GLOBAL reality uber operates in and not just the AMERICAN model projected in this thread. Interesting topic as it's an insight into the U.S ratio of individuals to masses opinion. Individuals:3/masses:massive


Yes, it is quite pathetic how many Americans have become sheep in the name of "public safety"; eager to dial 911 at any imagined "infraction" of such.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just FYI, it was a Brussels taxi driver who tipped off where the terrorist was. No, I don't know what number he dialed, but it was to the police.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Just FYI, it was a Brussels taxi driver who tipped off where the terrorist was. No, I don't know what number he dialed, but it was to the police.


Again, you try to equate someone _suspected_ of being drunk and whom you think _might_ drive to a freaking *terrorist*. 

Read this, and try to comprehend it: "A *straw man* is a common form of argument and is an informal fallacy based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's argument, while actually refuting an argument that was not advanced by that opponent.

The so-called typical "attacking a straw man" argument creates the illusion of having completely refuted or defeated an opponent's proposition by covertly replacing it with a different proposition (i.e. "stand up a straw man") and then to refute or defeat that false argument ("knock down a straw man") instead of the original proposition.

This technique has been used throughout history in polemical debate, particularly in arguments about highly charged emotional issues where a fiery, entertaining "battle" and the defeat of an "enemy" may be more valued than critical thinking or understanding both sides of the issue.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Again, you try to equate someone _suspected_ of being drunk and whom you think _might_ drive to a freaking *terrorist*.
> 
> Read this, and try to comprehend it: "A *straw man* is a common form of argument and is an informal fallacy based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's argument, while actually refuting an argument that was not advanced by that opponent.
> 
> ...


Call 911 or don't, there must be some reason not to, I just can't figure it out, that makes sense or adds up.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

"Wise men speak because they have something to say; Fools because they have to say something."
•Plato•


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

It's ok not to understand others justifications as you do not walk in their shoes. Trying to fit it into your own scope speaks some what to a individuals need to be accepted or included. People who've been incarcerated for the first time, rightly or wrongly quickly find themselves out of their comfort zones and have to adapt accordingly. The common sense of a born and bred Anglo Saxon Australian has the different morals and common sense of a newly arrived immigrant. These three individuals have drastically different opinions to authority than you or I but we all share the same roads. 
What's going wrong here is the limited scope of understanding and more the focusing on what the authoritive narrative will be. You'll see that when broader understanding of the people around you instead of what everyone around you should be doing, a more acceptable picture comes into focus which is more about the different shades than the absolute contrasts. Being aware of what the actual legal consequences are should be one of the MANY dynamics that influence ones life and not the domineering factor.
It's your right to know what's going on, right or wrong. Wether you behave right or wrong is your responsibility.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> The problem is that "anything like the woman is being taken advantage of" is in fact a crime as someone who is inebriated cannot give their consent for sexual activity. In fact this is a potential crime that you feel should not be stopped due to the assumptions you would have to make in the situation.
> 
> This is the exact same thing as the drunk driver situation, where assumptions must be made about what the pax is ABOUT to do. You don't see any actual crimes being committed but must assume that they are based on actions or words.
> 
> It becomes a slippery slope when you want to right the world of all the wrongs and injustices of the world!


Actually there is a difference. A police officer can't wait in the bedroom to see if they have sex. They can follow a drunk driver to determine cause and make a stop and further investigate. The situation with the sex can't be really prevented. That is one of those things consequences come later. So let's talk about the lives that could be saved by making a quick call when you know they are going to drive drunk. Would you (if not one of your passengers) call 911 if a vehicle almost runs into you or someone else and it seems obvious they're drunk? If you say no, then those people have no soul. If you say yes, but not going to do for one of your previous passengers then those people are selfish soulless bastards.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Huh? So you don't see the parallel between ASSUMING someone is too drunk to drive and ASSUMING someone is too drunk to consent to sexual activity?
> 
> The problem with both scenarios is that you have no facts, only observations. You don't know exactly how drunk someone is without a breathalyzer so it is the exact same lack of information on both situations.


Sorry, I think I missed this one earlier. Otherwise I apologize for posting this again as it sounds similar to another post.  No one is assuming anything. If you can't tell the difference when someone is sober, tipsy, drunk, wasted and whatever else then I guess I can't help you. The OP was stating the pax is clearly drunk, the driver takes the pax to his car and the pax stated he planned to drive. There is no legitimate reason not to call 911. That really is the point here, unless you think you're being a pain. What will be a pain is when you are brought in as a witness.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

You know what is really funny is how many here think it's not their shared responsibility to do the right thing. Not only are we talking people's lives you can save, but the financial hardship we all suffer from drunk drivers. Who likes paying more for car insurance? Well because of drunk drivers we all pay a lot more than we should. The costs are shared among many. Uber and Lyft's insurance cost a lot. This is reason their deductibles we have with Janes River is $1000 & $2500 to minimize their high cost. If insurance were cheaper because less drunk drivers, maybe the deductible would be reduced. Also with less drunk drivers you have a reduced chance of having to pay any deductible because less odds of you being hit by a drunk without insurance. So anyone who thinks driving drunk is a personal choice and not a shared responsibility to report is just wrong. As it affects all of us. So since I'm involved I'm going to have a voice. Plus I have some moral aptitude.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There is something wrong with not calling the police, that's the problem. So what instances would you call the police or let me guess, not your problem. I hate it when things don't make sense so any logical explanation would help.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> There is something wrong with not calling the police, that's the problem. So what instances would you call the police or let me guess, not your problem. I hate it when things don't make sense so any logical explanation would help.


I'd call the police if I witnessed a violent crime in progress.. or an accident which authorities haven't been alerted to yet. That's about it.


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm sure you'll use your favorite big word again to argue against my post. Learn some more. This isn't sanctimony, this is disdain.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

WCSGuy said:


> Until you see the end result of drunk driving gone wrong, you're opinion really is worthless to me. I've cut children out of vehicles hit by those that you say shouldn't be reported. I'm not talking about calling the cops on every pax that might be tipsy, but not calling them or intervening on obviously impaired people is insanely selfish to me. You appear to me to be a self-centered ass from a generation that just doesn't get anything regarding "community". I could be wrong, but I doubt I am.


You're quite wrong. I'm not self-centered, but I am a constitutional conservative, (personal liberties are very important to me), and a military veteran. I'm no kid, either.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

WCSGuy said:


> I'm sure you'll use your favorite big word again to argue against my post. Learn some more. This isn't sanctimony, this is disdain.


No, I only use words where they're appropriate. Sanctimonious is a perfect description for those who claim they'd call the cops based on implied, (or directly _stated_), moral "superiority".


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

supernaut said:


> You're quite wrong. I'm not self-centered, but I am a constitutional conservative, (personal liberties are very important to me), and a military veteran. I'm no kid, either.


As am I on all counts. I gave up a decade of my life for the Country and firmly believe in Constitutional rights. Please quote the line of the Constitution or Declaration of Independence that says any of us have a right to endanger others.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

WCSGuy said:


> As am I on all counts. I gave up a decade of my life for the Country and firmly believe in Constitutional rights. Please quote the line of the Constitution or Declaration of Independence that says any of us have a right to endanger others.


Sure, as soon as you quote the part of our founding documents stating that citizens have some duty to alert the authorities if they _suspect_ someone _may_ commit a crime.


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

supernaut said:


> Sure, as soon as you quote the part of our founding documents stating that citizens have some duty to alert the authorities if they _suspect_ someone _may_ commit a crime.


I never said it was a "duty". I would just hope that people cared enough about others to do so when warranted. Evidently you don't. That is absolutely your right just as it is my right to disagree with you. I've seen too many dead people to agree with your absolute.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

WCSGuy said:


> I never said it was a "duty". I would just hope that people cared enough about others to do so when warranted. Evidently you don't. That is absolutely your right just as it is my right to disagree with you. I've seen too many dead people to agree with your absolute.


I respect and understand why you feel as you do on this issue. I just disagree, and that's fine. We can agree to disagree, in a free(ish) country. However, I don't appreciate having my character maligned simply because I choose not to act as an unpaid agent of the State, (not saying you've engaged in much of that here, but others certainly have).


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Reporting a drunk driver to the police is your responsibility as a human being to your fellow human beings. Nothing less nothing more. You are saving someone's life. Maybe the idiot drunk, maybe the folks in the car that the idiot is going to run into, perhaps the guy riding his bike down the street. You don't need a reason other than that there is overwhelming evidence that drinking and driving is deadly.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Reporting a drunk driver to the police is your responsibility as a human being to your fellow human beings. Nothing less nothing more....


^ Now _this_ is sanctimony, WCSGuy. 

MrsUberJax, you're free to call the cops whenever you want, for whatever reason you want. Don't try to dictate to the rest of us. Thanks much.


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

supernaut said:


> I respect and understand why you feel as you do on this issue. I just disagree, and that's fine. We can agree to disagree, in a free(ish) country. However, I don't appreciate having my character maligned simply because I choose not to act as an unpaid agent of the State, (not saying you've engaged in much of that here, but others certainly have).


I don't question your character, but I do question your choices. I agree... we can agree to disagree. I get and kinda agree with your argument, but at the same time I have issues with it when it is applied absolutely.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

supernaut said:


> ^ Now _this_ is sanctimony, WCSGuy.
> 
> MrsUberJax, you're free to call the cops whenever you want, for whatever reason you want. Don't try to dictate to the rest of us. Thanks much.


BTFO...

I'm not dictating to anyone. 
I just answered the question that was asked and stated (to the op) my own motivations for doing so.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> BTFO...
> 
> I'm not dictating to anyone.
> I just answered the question that was asked and stated (to the op) my own motivations for doing so.


Would you mind spelling out that acronym? I'm unclear as to its meaning. 

It appears that you have the same aggressive, odious temperament as your husband. How unfortunate.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

supernaut said:


> Would you mind spelling out that acronym? I'm unclear as to its meaning.
> 
> It appears that you have the same aggressive, odious temperament as your husband. How unfortunate.


Original Poster...

You stated incorrectly that I was a "dictator," telling others how to behave.

You then used the word "don't" in a sentence that was pointedly directed at me.

In doing so, you had the audacity to try tell me how to behave.

You sir are impulsive, paranoid, accusatory and rude.

My temperament is just fine.

You may want to reexamine your own statements and motivations as a substitute for lashing out at others.

Have a good day.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Do not get on the bad side of the uberJaxlady!!! Oh here's to you misses uberjax, uber loves you more then you will know, wo wo wo.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

supernaut said:


> You're quite wrong. I'm not self-centered, but I am a constitutional conservative, (personal liberties are very important to me), and a military veteran. I'm no kid, either.


Oh a Ted Cruz guy. That explains your mixed up views.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

supernaut said:


> I'd call the police if I witnessed a violent crime in progress.. or an accident which authorities haven't been alerted to yet. That's about it.


How about a terrorist, bank robber, heart attack, fire, pick pocket, domestic violence, off the top of my head, things you see on the news often where someone calls 911.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Would you mind spelling out that acronym? I'm unclear as to its meaning.
> 
> It appears that you have the same aggressive, odious temperament as your husband. How unfortunate.


I believe BTFO means "Back the fu*k off"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

supernaut said:


> I respect and understand why you feel as you do on this issue. I just disagree, and that's fine. We can agree to disagree, in a free(ish) country. However, I don't appreciate having my character maligned simply because I choose not to act as an unpaid agent of the State, (not saying you've engaged in much of that here, but others certainly have).


If you have a right to be an uncaring jerk, I certainly have the right to call you on it.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

supernaut said:


> I am a constitutional conservative, (personal liberties are very important to me)


Ditto here. To the max. I believe it is your right to turn your back on any given situation. Other than those who signed up to do so (e.g. on-duty military, law enforcement, first responders), no one should be compelled by law to assist anyone in need or even to report a crime in progress. That is between a man and his God.

But, if I should ever find myself delivering an *obviously drunk pax to his vehicle which I know he intends to drive *on a public street, I will call 911. Note the underlined words; there are no assumptions in this scenario. No question he is drunk and he stated his intent to drive away.

Now, if you think that makes you a better constitutional conservative than me, enlighten me. Show me where the Constitution affords him the liberty to commit OWI.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RichR said:


> Ditto here. To the max. I believe it is your right to turn your back on any given situation. Other than those who signed up to do so (e.g. on-duty military, law enforcement, first responders), no one should be compelled by law to assist anyone in need or even to report a crime in progress. That is between a man and his God.
> 
> But, if I should ever find myself delivering an *obviously drunk pax to his vehicle which I know he intends to drive *on a public street, I will call 911. Note the underlined words; there are no assumptions in this scenario. No question he is drunk and he stated his intent to drive away.
> 
> Now, if you think that makes you a better constitutional conservative than me, enlighten me. Show me where the Constitution affords him the liberty to commit OWI.


With now 19 pages later, that is the point here. There is no reason why someone thinks it's ok for someone else to call and not them.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> There is no reason why someone thinks it's ok for someone else to call and not them.


Sorry but, I'm unable to comprehend what you mean there. (Maybe I've had too much coffee this morning.)


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RichR But, if I should ever find myself delivering an *obviously drunk pax to his vehicle which I know he intends to drive *on a public street, I will call 911. There's no reason for someone to think that someone else should call, will call or they will not call, 911 under those circumstances and others. No idea why after 19 pages on here some people still don't get that. It's sad how you can't count on some people to think and do what you would, no matter what your beliefs are. There are plenty of people with some of those beliefs and I'm sure when they need 911 they will count on one of us to call, for them.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> RichR But, if I should ever find myself delivering an *obviously drunk pax to his vehicle which I know he intends to drive *on a public street, I will call 911. There's no reason for someone to think that someone else should call, will call or they will not call, 911 under those circumstances and others. No idea why after 19 pages on here some people still don't get that. It's sad how you can't count on some people to think and do what you would, no matter what your beliefs are. There are plenty of people with some of those beliefs and I'm sure when they need 911 they will count on one of us to call, for them.


You keep saying "after 19 pages" of this thread "some people still don't get that" you should have to call the police on someone. It seems that you might be one of the people that "still don't get that" it is a choice that some people would not make, not because they expect someone else to call for them, but because they do not feel it is their business or place to intervene.

You feel this is a morally corrupt decision but if you would spend some time going back and looking at those who do not agree with you, you may see that there is another side to this argument and it might have nothing to do with someone's morals or ethics. Saying your opinion over and over does not make it anymore valid than it was to begin with!


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> You keep saying "after 19 pages" of this thread "some people still don't get that" you should have to call the police on someone. It seems that you might be one of the people that "still don't get that" it is a choice that some people would not make, not because they expect someone else to call for them, but because they do not feel it is their business or place to intervene.
> 
> You feel this is a morally corrupt decision but if you would spend some time going back and looking at those who do not agree with you, you may see that there is another side to this argument and it might have nothing to do with someone's morals or ethics. Saying your opinion over and over does not make it anymore valid than it was to begin with!


Actually your views (with a few others) is luckily the minority opinion. Luckily 87 percent of the people have a soul and know right from wrong. People shouldn't have to make calls, and there should not have to be laws is some states saying they need to, however, anyone with a heart should care about their fellow man and not let innocent people get hurt. There is a big moral dilemma with protecting civil liberties at the expense of human lives.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Actually your views (with a few others) is luckily the minority opinion. Luckily 87 percent of the people have a soul and know right from wrong. People shouldn't have to make calls, and there should not have to be laws is some states saying they need to, however, anyone with a heart should care about their fellow man and not let innocent people get hurt. There is a big moral dilemma with protecting civil liberties at the expense of human lives.


This is exactly the kind of attitude I was referencing. I understand it is the minority and have never stated otherwise, but there are reasons beyond not "hav[ing] a soul" that might dissuade someone from calling the police on every person they might think could possibly break the law. Maybe after 19 pages (and posting an article link that states just this opinion), you don't get it either?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> calling the police on every person they might think could possibly break the law


Every time your argument starts to have some merit, you throw up that straw man. If anyone even hinted that would be a good idea, I missed it.

Disproving the extreme is pointless.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> So I have to say, I kind of don't agree with you. I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police. It is something I would have done out of concern for public safety.


Not your job as in you don't get paid for it. But it is your civic duty.

I always follow and call on drunk drivers. In the OP's case I may have blocked the drunk driver in until the police could arrive, but I used to be a cop and can whip out ID if I need to and still volunteer in that arena from time to time. I also have a dash cam which I offer as evidence if they need. In fact I was deposed on the phone just yesterday by insurance investigators on a hit and run I witnessed and caught on my cam. The two times in the last year I was behind super drunk or otherwise impaired drivers I couldn't get CHP or PD to respond because it was 10pm on a Friday or Saturday and no one was available. It's not snitching. It's potentially saving someones life. They knew the consequences.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Were we that concerned about drunks we'd call the police on every drunk pax for public drunkeness, which is also a crime. And a crime every last one of us overlooks for CASH.
> 
> So I hope you can see the hypocrisy in that.


Well, actually, no. You are incorrect. The elements of the crime of public drunkenness are very different than DUI. For a person to be in violation of 647(f) in California, for example, you have to be so far gone that you can no longer care for yourself. If someone can get it together enough to call an Uber, they are no where near drunk in public.

We don't overlook drunkenness for cash, we help make sure drunks get home safely, and don't harm others, for cash. At times I drive in an area where I may be the only Uber/Lyft around. I have had more than one pax tell me "Good thing you are working. I would probably would have drove drunk tonight if it weren't for you." I take pride in that.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> So I have to say, I kind of don't agree with you. I do not feel it is MY JOB to call the police. It is something I would have done out of concern for public safety.
> 
> In this situation I had actually recieved a stacked ping and after dropping her off went to immediately pick up a passenger a few blocks down. I would have had to give up a surge ride to the airport to get on the phone with the police to report her. Had I not gotten the stacked ping I would have been more likely to have done so.
> 
> ...


Your value of money over another persons life is very disappointing. I wouldnt care if it was a 10X surge. The very life you save may be your own, your MOTHERS, your sisters, maybe even your kids lives! Calling the police and getting the sh*t bag off the very same roads we drive on IS every ones responsibility. If you have never lost some one to DUI, consider your self very fortunate. The pain is unbearable and knowing that possibly, some one could ave done somethign is very disturbing.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Never thought I would hear people defend breaking the law is a right or it's more important to give people breaking the law a right than those following the law.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The time you spent with the cop probably negated any time you had gained by driving fast. I used to see a motorcycle cop with a license frame that read, "I'll Take You Out Of Your Hurry."


And every car/truck that I blew by in the hour before I got pulled over passed me while the officer had me pulled over. Yeah, give me the dumb guy award. The silver lining is that I got nabbed when I was only 20MPH over the limit. 30 minutes earlier I was doing 130 in a 65. So, the malnourished coyote is cooling his jets and he starts his online ticket dismissal class tonight.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> And every car/truck that I blew by in the hour before I got pulled over passed me while the officer had me pulled over. Yeah, give me the dumb guy award. The silver lining is that I got nabbed when I was only 20MPH over the limit. 30 minutes earlier I was doing 130 in a 65. So, the malnourished coyote is cooling his jets and he starts his online ticket dismissal class tonight.


So, how do you feel knowing that a blown tire at 130 could have ended your life or some one else's? Please submit your license to the trash can!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> So, how do you feel knowing that a blown tire at 130 could have ended your life or some one else's? Please submit your license to the trash can!


Car has less than 5K miles on it, so it's solid. I ran up to high MPH only when no other cars were anywhere in sight. Finally, I've taken Bondurant classes, so I'm not too worried. My chances of surviving 100+MPH are very, very good. But we thank you for your concern. You're a good citizen and you deserve recognition.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Car has less than 5K miles on it, so it's solid. I ran up to high MPH only when no other cars were anywhere in sight. Finally, I've taken Bondurant classes, so I'm not too worried. My chances of surviving 100+MPH are very, very good. But we thank you for your concern. You're a good citizen and you deserve recognition.


We both know you arent going to see something on the road that could take down a tire at 130.
You wore your Hans device for this little sprint? You know what can happen even at 130 to the base of your skull.
5 point harness?
Tires rated for H, V, W or Y class?
Im sure the Bondurant Racing School would approve of you using any skills you learned for RACING being used in highway driving in excess of 2X the legal limit. In fact, from experience, they specifically tell you to OBEY all posted laws on the road yes? 
Its all good bud. Just say9ng that one day, fate might just kick your ass. . . . 
There is a time and place and the public roads arent it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> And every car/truck that I blew by in the hour before I got pulled over passed me while the officer had me pulled over. Yeah, give me the dumb guy award. The silver lining is that I got nabbed when I was only 20MPH over the limit. 30 minutes earlier I was doing 130 in a 65. So, the malnourished coyote is cooling his jets and he starts his online ticket dismissal class tonight.


I'm no snitch and it's not my job to call 911.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> We both know you arent going to see something on the road that could take down a tire at 130.
> You wore your Hans device for this little sprint? You know what can happen even at 130 to the base of your skull.
> 5 point harness?
> Tires rated for H, V, W or Y class?
> ...


Your concern is admirable. It truly is.

I run on Z radials.
And for the record, I was not more than 2x the legal limit. I was right at 2x the legal. And it was amazing how smooth and solid the car was. Very sure-footed.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Imchasinyou said:


> Your value of money over another persons life is very disappointing. I wouldnt care if it was a 10X surge. The very life you save may be your own, your MOTHERS, your sisters, maybe even your kids lives! Calling the police and getting the sh*t bag off the very same roads we drive on IS every ones responsibility. If you have never lost some one to DUI, consider your self very fortunate. The pain is unbearable and knowing that possibly, some one could ave done somethign is very disturbing.


Obviously the solution is to OUTLAW alcohol and everyone who ever has a drink should be immediately put in prison for the remainder of their life.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Car has less than 5K miles on it, so it's solid. I ran up to high MPH only when no other cars were anywhere in sight. Finally, I've taken Bondurant classes, so I'm not too worried. My chances of surviving 100+MPH are very, very good. But we thank you for your concern. You're a good citizen and you deserve recognition.


I'm likely the only Prius driver displaying a sticker saying "Graduate- Bondurant School of High Performance Driving."
Between 1976 and 1996, I was sent with my coworkers by our employer to several executive/security driver training programs.
My favorite was Bondurant, which I attended five separate times over the years. We started with a couple of training programs when he was at Sears Point in northern CA, then were among the first to attend when he opened the school in AZ. Bob himself gave us a thrilling introduction to the new track in a specially set up 15 passenger van.
At the end of our course our "final exam" was an escape and evade exercise, with the instructors pursuing us on a dark track at night. I had eluded capture well past the 15 minute test when they finally flashed their lights to tell me it was over. The adrenaline was pumping, and I took the opportunity to execute a perfect forward one eighty, coming to a stop right in front of the paddock stands. Bob had some guests there, and he came bounding over to the car to shake my hand, saying that was exactly what he wanted them to see. What a moment! Especially since my first thought was that he was coming to chew me out!
Apologies for the thread hijack.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

You let them drive away thinking it`s not your job. Next thing You getting a call about your family member were killed in a DUI related accident. Drunk driver that you let operate the car wasnt hurt.
You living rest of your life with guilt because "I DONT CARE / NOT MY JOB" cost life of innocent people. Sounds like would Trump say - Not Nice. But could be reality

Or other soulless #Not my Jobber# let drive and in a result YOU. yeah YOU got kill in an accident with that drunk driver.

*So here is what everybody should do.*

If you took somebody and he is what is looks like VERY drunk - ask his HOME address. If insist on taking to the car 
NICELY explain you would take him home because you worry about him and others.

if doesnt work Scare em you are calling 911 as they start the engine. ( 99% will get scary )

From now one you have options

Be a hero
Be a dont give a [email protected]/
Be a responsable citizen

Be a Hero - take the key from him and give you phone number to pick up tommorow. ( you might get thanks in a morning and a tip or you can be punched in a face )

Be a responsable citizen - call *911* ( you did all you can and there is no other possible way for you ) *Its ok to call* you are not a snitch when saving lifes

Be a dont give a [email protected]/ I have my own seek grandma - Tell him have a good night, collect tip ( if applicable ) and accept next trip. ( I bet 85 % uber drivers will do that )

Very simple.

There is no guarantee that other greedy uber driver pick em up because its 4.0 surge its a total different story.

 Uber On !


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> You let them drive away thinking it`s not your job. Next thing You getting a call about your family member were killed in a DUI related accident. Drunk driver that you let operate the car wasnt hurt.
> You living rest of your life with guilt because "I DONT CARE / NOT MY JOB" cost life of innocent people. Sounds like would Trump say - Not Nice. But could be reality
> 
> Or other soulless #Not my Jobber# let drive and in a result YOU. yeah YOU got kill in an accident with that drunk driver.
> ...


I hate to disagree on good intentions however, never ask him his home address, never offer to take him to a different destination, never suggest calling 911, never take their key away from them. Those suggestions will cause a lot of problems for you. Also, they consider being tipsy or buzzed to be a DUI, now not trashed. You could get yourself in trouble from seriously hurt to tossed off the system if you follow those suggestions. The only thing you need to do is call 911 if you notice your drunk pax thinks driving is a good idea and you are a witness. When the destination is your pax parked car you will probably be questioned later.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

alexey8787 said:


> ( I bet 85 % uber drivers will do [nothing])


Why do you say that? The poll above says the opposite.

Do you think we who voted in the poll are not representative of Uber drivers? Or, are we a bunch of liars?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Very simple , number of forum members is miserably low compare to number of uber drivers on the road everyday. 
Your underline says No Surge No drive - for me you would definately take anybody even to hell as long as surging.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

alexey8787 said:


> Very simple , number of forum members is miserably low compare to number of uber drivers on the road everyday.


It's entirely possible for a very small sample to accurately represent the entire population.


> Your underline says No Surge No drive - for me you would definately take anybody even to hell as long as surging.


I hope the winkyface means you're joking because, obviously, there is no reason a person who values his own resources higher than Uber does cannot also be a person of high moral character.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RichR said:


> Why do you say that? The poll above says the opposite.
> 
> Do you think we who voted in the poll are not representative of Uber drivers? Or, are we a bunch of liars?


I've seen estimates that as many as half of all soldiers on a battlefield never fire their weapon. How many do you think would admit to that going in?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've seen estimates that as many as half of all soldiers on a battlefield never fire their weapon. How many do you think would admit to that going in?


While responding before, another possibility I considered was that, although the overwhelming majority of us seem to have the best of intentions, if we ever found ourselves in the situation, some of us might fail to act ("He isn't really _that_ drunk. He'll be okay...").


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RichR said:


> While responding before, another possibility I considered was that, although the overwhelming majority of us seem to have the best of intentions, if we ever found ourselves in the situation, some of us might fail to act ("He isn't really _that_ drunk. He'll be okay...").


People tend to take the path of least resistance.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

scrurbscrud said:


> Some of you should be working with MADD rather than TNC driving.
> 
> No one can be pleased over drunk driving deaths. I am not a fan of squealing on my customers, *regardless.*
> 
> ...


There's also the D.A.M.M. organization. (Drunks against mad mothers)


----------



## OdyUber (Mar 11, 2016)

I've had a ride that was going to end similarly.

A friend requests uber for a couple to be taken back to their house from main bar scene.

Once they get in the car, promptly request to go somewhere else to retrieve their car, I objected and involved the non-riding requestor (made up that word) to advocate against it. They argue, but agree. Once I put the car in gear the Girlfriend in the back goes into a tirade about me judging them for being drunk, smacks the back of my headrest and gets both kicked out on the spot. Continued to make a scene outside, got pulled aside by the cops standing maybe 20ft away. Maybe they gave them a free ride home!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

OdyUber said:


> I've had a ride that was going to end similarly.
> 
> A friend requests uber for a couple to be taken back to their house from main bar scene.
> 
> Once they get in the car, promptly request to go somewhere else to retrieve their car, I objected and involved the non-riding requestor (made up that word) to advocate against it. They argue, but agree. Once I put the car in gear the Girlfriend in the back goes into a tirade about me judging them for being drunk, smacks the back of my headrest and gets both kicked out on the spot. Continued to make a scene outside, got pulled aside by the cops standing maybe 20ft away. Maybe they gave them a free ride home!


You should play the lottery, I think it's 415M Sat. You got out of a bad situation, twice maybe three times.  Never confront a pax, lucky for you she, only hit, the seat. You were lucky they didn't go postal when you tossed them out, lucky a cop was there and lastly, lucky that you weren't a witness to them driving drunk if you did drop them off at their car. Ok, that's four.  PM me for a cut if you win.


----------



## os2wiz (Sep 30, 2015)

Huberis said:


> From the George Washington University:
> 
> "One serving of alcohol is fully absorbed into the blood stream within 30 minutes to 2 hours after intake. This is because the body can metabolize about 0.25 ounces of alcohol per hour. However, the effects of alcohol vary by individual and by how much alcohol they drink in one session. In fact, the effects and levels of alcohol in the body depend upon a number of factors:
> 
> ...


Apparently no one here has heard of the Heineken Uncertainty Principle, which states that the mere act of drinking beer in order to determine your tolerance is likely to affect your perception of how many beers you have drunk.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You should play the lottery, I think it's 415M Sat. You got out of a bad situation, twice maybe three times.  Never confront a pax, lucky for you she, only hit, the seat. You were lucky they didn't go postal when you tossed them out, lucky a cop was there and lastly, lucky that you weren't a witness to them driving drunk if you did drop them off at their car. Ok, that's four.  PM me for a cut if you win.


Never confront a pax? Come now. I'd have done the same thing especially if she struck my headrest.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Not only do you need to be prepared for a drunk pax you need to think about how you will handle a situation, think before you react. If you just react and confront a drunk pax without thinking, you will most likely have a bigger problem.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Not only do you need to be prepared for a drunk pax you need to think about how you will handle a situation, think before you react. If you just react and confront a drunk pax without thinking, you will most likely have a bigger problem.


That's advice for ANY situation period however there really isn't much to think about once they assault you UNLESS they out number you and are all aggressive or the aggressive person is much bigger than you and you have no real defensive skills or weapons.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> That's advice for ANY situation period however there really isn't much to think about once they assault you UNLESS they out number you and are all aggressive or the aggressive person is much bigger than you and you have no real defensive skills or weapons.


That's the problem, most of these people on here live in a fantasy and are not well trained like you. I couldn't reach beyond the headrest so I'm screwed if I confront a pax and it escalates. You need to do everything you can to de-escalate any situation.


----------

